# Funk Appreciation.....



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

I like to think of myself as a funky kind of girl....that loves old funky music 

Not all of these might fit your definition of funk but you're free to correct me by posting links to the "real funk"  

Let me get us started....


Brothers Johnson- Stomp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tgWS9c4kI8

Patrice Rushen- Forget Me Nots
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTo6sDDnIE0

Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8

The Whispers- The Beat Goes On
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8UNLmSHfKw

Adina Howard - Freak Like Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmW3lh7Npzg

The Whispers - Rock Steady
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1WPOthGt4g


Errrrrrrrrrrr.... does this guy count?  

Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzgNAzquCw

I actually do like the song....and loved how he looked in his Calvins :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Skyy- Call Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kqQrkip4i4

Dazz Band - Joystick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58kUbeCeT4

Dazz Band - Let It Whip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE7-tWEEejU


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 15, 2008)

Lady T -- Teena Marie. A protege of Mr. Rick James himself. She rocked so hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYVWoi72Ow4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_R9eTQS7l4&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh Jeez It Won't Let Me Rep You For Teena Marie Garghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Let's see if I can outdo ya on the Teena Marie  

Lips to Find You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDFXskispJE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

The Gap Band- Burn Rubber on Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndBZtFtrC0M


The Gap Band- Early In The Morning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDAFPaP5Pcg&feature=related

Gap Band- Dropped a Bomb On Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmbmPalsRi4&feature=related

and who could forget to ride that train......ALL ABOARD

Gap Band- Party Train
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTo7BXlqcHs


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 15, 2008)

Oooooh, Gap Band. It's been a while! I'm reliving my early teens. lol

You have to go the :40 mark on this one... There's some Brazilian craziness at the start. The song is by Prince, I believe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDHDiDOJZmI&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

How about some Earth, Wind and Fire? 

Let's Groove
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOY7lsBVpo

Boogie Wonderland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jLGa4X5H2c

This is a good one of some people dancing....

September
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wroz5GyqUeg&feature=related



Kool and the Gang- Get Down On it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_2m-4e4tyA&feature=related

Kool really was cool...and hot 


Rick James- Super Freak
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75qXUfp4wtw&feature=related


Carl Carlton - She's a Bad Mama Jama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkC-k-uRQ-I


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

on the Dance Floor  - Midnight Star

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Uj1u86lrE

Midnight Star- Freakazoid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8OL7I3hpYA


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a classic....... 

Brick House... The Commodores.... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBx6mAWYPU


Gotta Love it!!!


----------



## ActionPif (Feb 15, 2008)

Wait, so a thread about Funk lasted more than 3 yoctoseconds without mention of James Brown OR Parliament/Funkadelic/George Clinton?! For shame! 

Clearly, I plan on remedying this. Ahem:


Parliament- Mothership Connection- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_ifm_Vg5uY&feature=related

Funkadelic- Undisco Kidd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abYmQXC8mSg

James Brown- Get on the Good Foot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DAfBZbz3tI 

James Brown- I'm a Greedy Man (Parts 1&2)---->probably my favorite ever JB track, besides of course the 19 minute version of Escap-ism on "Hot Pants"...but then, I am a JB snob
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hggd4xRNpwU


I could go in into oblivion, but you get the idea. This thread is now officially raw.


ETA: What kind of interplanetary funkateer would I be if I excluded this little composition?!

Jimmy Castor Bunch- Troglodyte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

OoOOOooOOoOo good one Vi!

It brought to mind this one....white boys but they still jammed  

Ram Jam - Black Betty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo



Jermaine Jackson- Dynamite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TMpFFQ_BM4

Rebbie Jackson- Centipede
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7MidxMUcJg&feature=related

Rockwell- Somebody's Watching Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD21JDMp86c&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Kudos to Action Pif for that George Clinton mention......:bow:

Parliament- Flashlight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAlMi_3ls5s




Run DMC - You Talk Too Much
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-oczo5sTKQ




Hey, I keep trying to find that song where they sang about Basket ball.....was it called Basketball? A bunch of women sing Basssssssssssketballllllllllll they love that basket ballllllllll

Anyone else remember it? Link?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh and since I brought out the Run DMC, I suppose the Beastie Boys should make their debut in the thread.... 


Beastie Boys- Fight for Your Rights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NdAUnnU9Ac

Beastie Boys- Brass Monkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBGKVw8iiFE


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 15, 2008)

When I grow up I want to be Bootsy Collins and wear a cape!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

<3 @ Fascinita for mentioning Bootsy 

Bootsy Collins- Rather Be With You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS5DLL9TlqM


And again...a better version....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu0Arkd4kk&feature=related aka the version I fell in love with


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Zapp and Roger- Computer Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPu0Arkd4kk&feature=related

Zapp and Roger- I Wanna Be Your Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCYiYgn1XWY&feature=related


Terence Trent D'arby-Sign your name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1YkdCVg9Qs


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2008)

YES!!! Props to you, Green Eyed Fairy for starting this thread!  

Gotta represent my boys from *SLAVE*, one of my all time favorite FUNK bands: 

"Slide"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1tKTjRgJuE&feature=related

"Watching You" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE7cXnXoDzA

"Party Lites"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oidBBB4gktA&feature=related

"Steal Your Heart" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFrlhJTR-6k&feature=related

"I'll Be Gone"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWRa5zUAB2M&feature=related

"You Meet My Approval" (Steve Arrington solo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1-B03yMrX4&feature=related

...and here is the _anthem!_

"Just A Touch of Love"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVNx4ckah8w

Just a few of my favorites here.... but oh, so much good music and so many good memories!!!  

Keep THE FUNK alive y'all!


----------



## swordchick (Feb 15, 2008)

Anything by Prince.....especially "I Wanna Be Your Lover". 

The Commodores- "Sail On"

L.T.D.- "Back In Love Again"

Thanks for bring back some funk memories for me, GEF!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG... Grrrreaaaaattttt song.... wow... I haven't thought of that song for YEARS........ 




ActionPif said:


> Jimmy Castor Bunch- Troglodyte
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, this maybe a little early, but I just love this clip from Ski Party, a movie with Deborah Walley and Yvonne Craig!!! I just about split my sides when James Brown and the Famous Flames arrive as the ski patrol guys and proceed to sing in ski sweaters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_xBT_xavzM


----------



## Tina (Feb 15, 2008)

Girl, now you're talking my language. IMO, no Funk thread would be complete without Mother's Finest (Baby Love), The Ohio Players (Love Roller Coaster), Kool & The Gang (Jungle Boogie), The Dazz Band (Brick), Chaka Kahn (Somethin' Good), Stevie Wonder (Superstition), Bootsy Collins (Party On Plastic), Wild Cherry (Play That Funky Music), The O'Jays (Love Train), Chuck Brown (Bustin' Loose), The Isley Brothers (Fight the Power), Sly & the Family Stone (Thank You), The Staple Singers (I'll Take You There), Curtis Mayfield (Superfly). I'd like to list more, but I'm going to go watch a movie with the hubby and just took a few minutes when we got home to do this, because really, this is one of my all time favorite genre of music.

Great thread, GEF. Maybe we can do a Soul thread...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Tony Toni Toné - Let's Get Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7lXPlh7qHw

Donell Jones- U Know What's Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghIZgX2dmSQ


Black Sheep- The Choice is Yours
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGwonG3iGaI

Remember these guys?

Arrested Development- Tennessee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g40c6iAEHpc&feature=related

Mr Wendel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9pfxI1p3v8&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

:bow: to Tina for mentioning Chaka.... 


Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_IMG7VGYNk


While we're at it.....

Diana King- Shy Guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFlb0UNE2U4



Oh and have I mentioned my love for Toni Braxton?

Unbreak My Heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07U_uKGfv48

He Wasn't Man Enough
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-w0-agVE8g

You're making Me High
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAbY3caYkpM&feature=related


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2008)

Ohhhh Tina you mentioned the Ohio Players... how about this one:


"Fire"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qoyl1IKcYps


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Tina said:


> Great thread, GEF. Maybe we can do a Soul thread...



Thanks, Tina 

Only problem is............I don't really know the difference between funk and soul other than funk seems more like dance music (which I love, btw, so it makes sense that I love funk so much   ). Someone care to explain the difference?


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Your wish, dear Fairy is my command!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_music


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Smushy! 

Is it wrong of me to post this one here? :batting:  

Juvenile- Back that Ass up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL2txMU50CI


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 15, 2008)

swordchick said:


> Anything by Prince.....especially "I Wanna Be Your Lover".
> 
> The Commodores- "Sail On"
> 
> ...



 Well, hello, my one and only twinner xox!! :wubu:

Hey, how about "It's Your Thing (do whatcha' wanna dewwwww) by the Isley Brothers, (I believe in miracles... whereya' from?!) "You Sexy Thing" (sexy thing.) (yeah.:happy lol, by Hot Chocolate and "PLAY THAT FUNKY MUSIC WHITE BOY!" (til ya diiiiiiiie)/Wild Cherry. You guys already hit James Brown, of COURSE, but you don't have my favorite one listed so I have to say -- Sex Machine!  (get up! get on up ) and, last (but def. not least!!!) "Superfly" by Curtis Mayfield (ooooooh, supahfly)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 16, 2008)

Tina said:


> Girl, now you're talking my language. IMO, no Funk thread would be complete without Mother's Finest (Baby Love), The Ohio Players (Love Roller Coaster), Kool & The Gang (Jungle Boogie), The Dazz Band (Brick), Chaka Kahn (Somethin' Good), Stevie Wonder (Superstition), Bootsy Collins (Party On Plastic), Wild Cherry (Play That Funky Music), The O'Jays (Love Train), Chuck Brown (Bustin' Loose), The Isley Brothers (Fight the Power), Sly & the Family Stone (Thank You), The Staple Singers (I'll Take You There), [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMt00h6U6Cg]Curtis Mayfield[/url] (Superfly). I'd like to list more, but I'm going to go watch a movie with the hubby and just took a few minutes when we got home to do this, because really, this is one of my all time favorite genre of music.
> 
> Great thread, GEF. Maybe we can do a Soul thread...



Ahhh! You've got Wild Cherry and Curtis already, Tina!!  OOPS. I didn't finish reading thread, heeheh :doh: my bad-- We've got some of the same favorites LOL


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

Props for representing P-FUNK and The Godfather.... and Jimmy Castor Bunch! 

Here's my favorite Jimmy Castor jam:

"Bertha Butt Boogie"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyhGUHrkJyU&feature=related










ActionPif said:


> Wait, so a thread about Funk lasted more than 3 yoctoseconds without mention of James Brown OR Parliament/Funkadelic/George Clinton?! For shame!
> 
> Clearly, I plan on remedying this. Ahem:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> <3 @ Fascinita for mentioning Bootsy
> 
> Bootsy Collins- Rather Be With You
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS5DLL9TlqM




Hands-down the best vid in this thread yet! What Bootsy does with that bass is outta this world. Sublime!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the classic live recording of Bootsy's Rubber Band doing "Psychoticbumpschool" with Fred Wesley on Trombone and Maceo Parker on sax: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BVqaqIPUro 

_"Peace! Okay...

I don't play...

Ain't nobody playin' no mo!!!"_


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 16, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Ok, this maybe a little early, but I just love this clip from Ski Party, a movie with Deborah Walley and Yvonne Craig!!! I just about split my sides when James Brown and the Famous Flames arrive as the ski patrol guys and proceed to sing in ski sweaters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_xBT_xavzM



Oh, GOD! This one's a real find. lolol Can't quite wrap my mind around this. Was this Ski Party a show of some kind?


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is some more _nasty_ live footage of The Rubber Band along with Raydio and Starguard jamming out on "Bootzilla"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K_XX4HEBZA&feature=related


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 16, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Here is the classic live recording of Bootsy's Rubber Band doing "Psychoticbumpschool" with Fred Wesley on Trombone and Maceo Parker on sax:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BVqaqIPUro
> 
> ...




lolol I love the chubby trombone player in lavender satin.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

This is the jam I was listening to on repeat just moments before I got the news that Brother James passed away.... It was deep, man. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCkmztX_F8A

R.I.P Godfather


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 16, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Here is some more _nasty_ live footage of The Rubber Band along with Raydio and Starguard jamming out on "Bootzilla"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K_XX4HEBZA&feature=related



Holy moly. I'll stop with the Bootsy worship after this one, but jeez it must be said that he has the real Magic that so few do. Would the world be as nice if Bootsy Collins was not in it?

That was smoking hot.


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, GOD! This one's a real find. lolol Can't quite wrap my mind around this. Was this Ski Party a show of some kind?



It was a ski movie not unlike the Frankie and Annette beach movies. I think Lesley Gore is in it as well. You know they all had some rock and roll guests. I just love when James turns around and says, "You were expecting Rock Hudson?" The ski sweaters rock as well!


----------



## Tina (Feb 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks, Tina
> 
> Only problem is............I don't really know the difference between funk and soul other than funk seems more like dance music (which I love, btw, so it makes sense that I love funk so much   ). Someone care to explain the difference?



To me, Soul is the difference between The Stylistics (sorry, it's a karaoke version, but it's hard to find the original recording on youtube) and Sly & the Family Stone. The Beautiful Reverend Al Green is probably one of my all time favorite Soul singers -- love that man -- along with the Stylistics. Soul is smoother and more mellow, in general. BTW, tried to rep you for the thread, but I have to spread it around and all... 

I see that Smushy has posted something from Wiki, gonna have to go look. They both were part of my generation of music that I listened to growing up and love still.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> lolol I love the chubby trombone player in lavender satin.



Yeah, that's Fred Wesley... 70s fashion faux pas aside, he is a baaaaaaaaaaad man! Check out this slightly more recent clip of him jamming out on "Cold Sweat" with Maceo's band: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z9nBQ_sn8Y 

sick!


----------



## mango (Feb 16, 2008)

*Oh man... this thread is so long overdue!

Considered starting one myself... Props to GEF!


Well.. there's already been alot of great funk mentioned, so I'll try to fill in some gaps.




Found this...

The Original Superfly Trailer
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AmZjD2UWoso

Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddie's Dead 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A


Fatback Band - (Are You Ready) Do The Bus Stop 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PeeOPR8bxac


Average White Band - Pick Up The Pieces (Live 1977) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NXCti-hVd-E


Jeff Beck - Come Dancing 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OXrpIEGq6AA


Boney M - Sunny (1976) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=QWYMlzifiBo


Chic - Everybody Dance 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=RFQcOrqQLN8


Chicago- Just You 'n' Me "Live" (1974) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8Xqk7ZdBc


The Crusaders featuring Randy Crawford - Street Life (1979) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=C_ZvDI7XGFU


Rufus & Chaka Kahn - Somethin' Good (Live in Central Park 1974) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=P23WCKgZGgo


Herbie Hancock - Doin' It (music starts at 0:57)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EOsGrFw3r8c


The O'Jays - For The Love Of Money (1974 Live) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YeyHtGGhb5Y


Gil Scott Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uTCQSk2l8bc


Mandrill - Mango Meat 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fNCw9SbcwYI

Mandrill - Fat City Strut 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9sylyCXyLvQ


Funky Nassau - The Beginning Of The End (1971)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=AFObeE6p0Is


Billy Preston - Outta Space
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z_5v0yRdv7Q


Isaac Hayes - Theme from Shaft 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZzBrxj-Gjo


Sly & The Family Stone - If You Want Me To Stay (Live 1974)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UOLlNgbLh54


James Brown - Hot Pants / Sex Machine (Live)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fF0LQkDBTLs


Barry White - I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little Bit More Baby 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=balUZc3GbKI


Stevie Wonder - Higher Ground (Natural Wonder Live) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=45GATIBElbI


Earth, Wind & Fire - Getaway (Live 1990) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ttWmskh9w_o


The Sugar Hill Gang - Apache Old School 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JHGhiJd4cEc


Red Hot Chili Peppers - Hollywood (Live Paris '89) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YY9_3xMvy2o


Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oJH2ubVZj2o


George Clinton - Paint the White House Black
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HjWEJh_vBs8


Thievery Corporation - Liberation Front 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MRFa2my7bqE*


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 16, 2008)

Parliament - Dr. Funkenstein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99pY1wcXTh4&feature=related

P-Funk Allstars - "FLASHLIGHT"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3NERyeSwHM&feature=related

Brides of Doctor Funkenstein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FEDTiEVxQs

Basketball Jones - Cheech & Chong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OwGT6Nnz9E


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> Basketball Jones - Cheech & Chong
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OwGT6Nnz9E




BASKETBALL JONES!!! LOL Oh man, I used to walk around the halls singing that song in high school... too funny, man.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 16, 2008)

Had to represent for my man Bobby..... 

"I Know You Got Soul"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBrzluhBLzc

"Hot Pants - I'm Coming, I'm Coming, I'm Coming"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPclMffasHE 
(Song set to some kids playing soccer - it's the only good version I could find posted on Y.T. lol)


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Kool and the Gang back when they were really funky.

Who's Gonna Take the Weight, pts. 1 and 2.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zcL69Uo5e_w

Can't find "Funky Man"


----------



## swordchick (Feb 19, 2008)

I love "You Sexy Thing". From James Brown, my favorite is "Please Please Please". It is so powerful. And from the Isley Brothers, my favorite is "For The Love of You". I slow danced with Felecia at the Vegas Bash to this song.

I always knew that you were the coolest, Sharleen!




ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Well, hello, my one and only twinner xox!! :wubu:
> 
> Hey, how about "It's Your Thing (do whatcha' wanna dewwwww) by the Isley Brothers, (I believe in miracles... whereya' from?!) "You Sexy Thing" (sexy thing.) (yeah.:happy lol, by Hot Chocolate and "PLAY THAT FUNKY MUSIC WHITE BOY!" (til ya diiiiiiiie)/Wild Cherry. You guys already hit James Brown, of COURSE, but you don't have my favorite one listed so I have to say -- Sex Machine!  (get up! get on up ) and, last (but def. not least!!!) "Superfly" by Curtis Mayfield (ooooooh, supahfly)


----------



## Tina (Feb 19, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Kool and the Gang back when they were really funky.
> 
> Who's Gonna Take the Weight, pts. 1 and 2.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah! Great stuff, thanks, Smushy.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2008)

Earth Wind and Fire - In the Stone. 

GREAT LISTS! 

I will be listening for hours.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 19, 2008)

"Boogie Bump Boogie"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fTkxNAALug

"You + Me = Love" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lYA5iZX5vE&feature=related

"Smiling Faces"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV69WBvFGBA&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (Feb 19, 2008)

Do You Love What You Feel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg1OSK1nXDc

Chaka Khan :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

A few selections form Stevie Wonder's 1976 masterpiece... 

Love's In Need of Love Today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOtLR8-AjnI

Have A Talk With God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQVeCxtuP14

Village Ghetto Land
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FLiEN2WJxU

Contusion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T5q7BzpEe4

Sir Duke
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-svYCTvolHE

I Wish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYKYka-PNt0

Knocks Me Off My Feet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLbkfGuCcmg

Pastime Paradise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840uku8_T4Q

Summer Soft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDnwWkxEnMY

Joy Inside My Tears
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHtZrtySMHo

Black Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEoE2UQXduA

Ngiculela - Es Una Historia - I Am Singing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKTgWozFEyo&feature=related

As
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWhMyOs0pCQ

Another Star 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9KKBvWTdMQ

Saturn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3KpUO6t9qQ&feature=related

Ebony Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gyt5CuXKFso&feature=related

All Day Sucker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz3rrESMnzI&feature=related 

Minus a few tracks, this is basically the whole album in it's original sequence (placing the "A Somethings Extra" tracks at the end) I think you pretty much get the point.... this album is BAD!!!  All you kids out there, if you don't have this already, you better recognize and get on over to Amazon or iTunes with the quickness! Or do like me and hit up your local flea market or used record shop and see if you can pick up an old scratchy vinyl copy (it sounds better that way anyways. lol) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, LJ. I love that man. That album was part of the soundtrack of my life at that time, and I still love it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

Tina said:


> Thanks, LJ. I love that man. That album was part of the soundtrack of my life at that time, and I still love it.



Right on, Tina... me too!!! I couldn't imagine my youth without this music playing somewhere in the background (or very loudly in the foreground!)


----------



## prickly (Feb 20, 2008)

.......just LOVE it.....in fact was listening to slave's "slave" album yesterday, and it's looking down at me at the front of my album collection at the moment.

gotta love roy ayers too........."the golden rod", what a track where the vibes seque into the rhodes - just fucking sex really........don't forget "sweet tears" either.


----------



## prickly (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIH7m10gARg

.......i need to find the concept.......


----------



## William (Feb 20, 2008)

Roy Ayers "Running Away"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usPhMnK6_E0

OHIO PLAYERS - SKIN TIGHT

This clip is from a Jazz Festival I have seen them do much funkier versions of this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfjtoNzh7p8

William



Violet_Beauregard said:


> OMG... Grrrreaaaaattttt song.... wow... I haven't thought of that song for YEARS........


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 20, 2008)

How about funk royalty? Tower of Power performing "What is Hip?" live:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NinmdEFzHtg


Here's some funk with a touch of punk....Red Hot Chili Peppers
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lIV1PGdB0E4


Morris Day & The Time (With Jimmy Jam & Terry Lewis) "Jungle Love"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=irimNjHPS9c

I don't think I saw Funkadelic in this thread doing "Standing on the Verge of Getting it On"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=irimNjHPS9c

Average White Band doing "Cut The Cake"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OFzNXUUSFF0

Here's one of my favorite contemporary funkmasters, legendary bassist TM Stevens doing "Thumb"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jtxd-VUw-Y8

Last but not least, the Neville Brothers perform "Sister Rosa"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=w6hUbjFdubw

God, I love this thread..........


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 20, 2008)

I will consult my husband, he's the funkmaster in this house. I know he loves all this music you all have posted and I'm sure he has a few favs of his own.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2008)

This one comes courtesy of Spanky..... 

Digital Underground
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE9oiMLIHGA


This one courtesy of moi 

Salt n Pepa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zalbxUmbIv0


Ladies Love Cool James aka LL Cool J 

Mama Said Knock You Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7l250E5uM4

I'm That Type of Guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFhO321qdmk


and since I'm probably way off track and have stepped into hip hop instead of funk...what the hell   

Appropriate for Dims? 

Baby Got Back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41APzy5kqBU


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh my GOD! A thread about classic funk!!! Jeez-Louise! Fairy, you never cease to amaze. Nice choices there.

I'm Parlaifunkadelicment kind o' dude. I own anything and everything by George Clinton (even his very first thangs when he was trying to sell songs to Motown back in the 60s). But my gosh, we have a funky bunch of folks here on the Dim Boards! "The Undisco Kid", Tower of Power, The Bros. Johnson....Wow! Lord only knows how funked up we'd get if we threw a Dim Board party somewhere! 

I'd have to say my fave funk song is "One Nation Under a Groove" by Funkadelic with "Rollercoaster" by the Ohio Players somewhere up there. Hell, I can't even begin to list all my faves.

Funk away Baby-bubba!!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ladies Love Cool James aka LL Cool J
> 
> Mama Said Knock You Out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7l250E5uM4
> ...



Ahhh... well if we're gonna get into Uncle L, you gotta remember this gem: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYHRGQsKSx8

"Brenda got a big ol' butt
I know I told ya I'd be true,
But Brenda got a big ol' butt
So I'm leavin' you!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Ahhh... well if we're gonna get into Uncle L, you gotta remember this gem:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYHRGQsKSx8
> 
> ...




Lol....I didn't "go there" and pick that one because it definitely reminds me of my ex husband- he sang it to me one night oh-so-long-ago when he was well into his cups


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol....I didn't "go there" and pick that one because it definitely reminds me of my ex husband- he sang it to me one night oh-so-long-ago when he was well into his cups



Yo, my bad. 

Funny, you wouldn't think of this is being such a... _sentimental_ kind of song.... but it _totaly_ brings back memories for me too. I used to go out with this girl in high school named Brenda.... and she did in fact have a big 'ol butt. This was kinda "our song." lol 

I wouldn't make that up.... I couldn't make that up!


----------



## William (Feb 21, 2008)

If You Want Me To Stay Live- Sly and The Family Stone

Sly may be a little High on this copy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAsiKoeqN6E


Sly & the Family Stone - Live! 70's rehearsals "My Lady"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMO37phmVyI

Sly and the Family could hold their own with Rock, R&B or Funk

What is funny is so many Bass Players have videos of themselves trying to copy Larry Graham's bass rifts 

William





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to think of myself as a funky kind of girl....that loves old funky music
> 
> Not all of these might fit your definition of funk but you're free to correct me by posting links to the "real funk"
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 21, 2008)

AMATEURS!!!

I can't believe no one has mentioned the "Godfather's of Southern Funk," THE METERS!!!
http://www.themetersonline.com/

http://www.funkymeters.com/

...and more recently: Deep Banana Blackout from, of all places, Bridgeport, Connecticutt!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=10659921


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2008)

*Sly & The Family Stone - Thank You Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin (Live 1970)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ggFRYp0iomc 



Maceo & The Macks - Cross The Tracks (We Better Go Back)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xQARyFLzfRM*


----------



## prickly (Feb 21, 2008)

........perhaps FFA now has a new meaning.........cos, like...we really need another fucking TLA!! 

oh, and how about T-Connection "do what you wanna do"........cue manic percussion solo........and then glorious analogue synth solo........all praise the mini moog!


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 21, 2008)

Butch said don't forget about Cameo, Word Up. I don't know how to put links in a post though....


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 21, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Butch said don't forget about Cameo, Word Up. I don't know how to put links in a post though....



Ask and you shall receive!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7Kp_TapA4


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

Everyone knows Cameo for their big 1986 hit "Word Up," but these brothers had a bunch of HOT FUNK jams leading up to that. Check out just a few of these favorites: 

I Just Want To Be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1HZzVnQHYw&feature=related

Rigor Mortis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njp63YBNL94&feature=related

We're Going Out Tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF7uEXqdlM4

Hangin' Downtown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3N2L3I0_dI

Sparkle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbp4RNyZFVM 

Attack Me With Your Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6k4qHaHjuMI&feature=related

She's Strange
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC0U2QZdt2w&feature=related

Back And Forth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-I9E9X8aS4&feature=related


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 21, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> AMATEURS!!!
> 
> I can't believe no one has mentioned the "Godfather's of Southern Funk," THE METERS!!!
> http://www.themetersonline.com/
> ...



Very cool, I live in Bridgeport CT!!!.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 21, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Butch said don't forget about Cameo, Word Up. I don't know how to put links in a post though....



As much as I love Cameo, I think Korn's version of "Word Up" is pretty good listening, too.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1q-k-uN73Gk

Also, the mention of Sly Stone got me to looking around on YouTube, and I found an old video of Jesse Johnson (formerly of The Time), who attempted to resurrect Mr. Stone with Jesse's minor hit called Crazay, released in 1986.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9ki4GUz5Qwg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Everyone knows Cameo for their big 1986 hit "Word Up," but these brothers had a bunch of HOT FUNK jams leading up to that. Check out just a few of these favorites:




Yeah but......no cup?


----------



## mango (Feb 21, 2008)

*This thread needs more Peppers....

Mommy Where's Daddy (Live @Pinkpop 1988)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oWZC3517KpI


The Brothers Cup
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lKE3TW_USi8


Subway To Venus (Psychedelic Sexfunk Live From Heaven)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=42Dzgy5hcU8

*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 22, 2008)

It also needs more Tower of Power........

"You Got To Funkifize". Live from 11/05. Not the best version I've ever heard, but a very decent rendition.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gPuHaPsO7O8

Here are the boys doing "Soul Vaccination"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=J3waZerDGXs

Last, but not least, here they are "Still Diggin' on James Brown"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Oy8NIk9TcJA 

View attachment TOWER_OF_POWER.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2008)

Funk is very important. I'm not a Youtube guy but first and foremost is James Brown, followed by Sly and the Family Stone and the entire Parliament/Funkadelic/George Clinton/Bootsy Collins nexus. Oh, and Jimi Hendrix who really inspired the whole visionary side of the movement. Pretty much everything those artists did within that era is gold.

Lots of others who were less consistent but hit many heights have already been mentioned. I'd have to give a shout-out to the Meters whose early records were some of the best instrumental funk ever (followed by the JBs and Booker T & the MGs.) Herbie Hancock's Headhunters, the Hi Records studio band (who played on all the Al Green and Ann Peebles stuff in the '70s), the Motown bands who backed the Temptations in the late '60s-early '70s. All Miles Davis's groups of the first half of the '70s when Michael Henderson was on bass (very psychedelic space death-funk.) Any funk-jazz of that era with Idris Muhammad on drums. A lot of the best roots reggae of that time cuts it as funk too, particularly all Sly & Robbie and early dub. 

Oh, and Chic, on their own records and who backed Diana Ross on "Upside Dwon/I'm Coming Out" and Sister Sledge ("We Are Family.) Chic sneaked in during the disco era but they were great funk players IMO.

The Sugarhill label studio band, who played on all the early rap for that label like Sugarhill Gang's "Rapper's Delight" and Grandmaster Flash's "The Message." Most of the same band was later known as Tackhead and On-U Sound System.


----------



## imfree (Feb 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ....................snipped.........................
> 
> Hey, I keep trying to find that song where they sang about Basket ball.....was it called Basketball? A bunch of women sing Basssssssssssketballllllllllll they love that basket ballllllllll
> 
> Anyone else remember it? Link?



If I'm right, I better get repped by someone! GEF, did you mean
Cheech And Chong's "Basketball Jones", parody of Brighter
Side Of Darkness' "Love Jones"?

Dooooooh!, someone beat me to it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIbp5C-5WXM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2008)

imfree said:


> If I'm right, I better get repped by someone! GEF, did you mean
> Cheech And Chong's "Basketball Jones", parody of Brighter
> Side Of Darkness' "Love Jones"?
> 
> ...



Lol nice try  I saw that one already posted and knew that wasn't it. I called my ex-husband - he knew right off. We used to listen to the CD together 

Kurtis Blow- Basketball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0yoPVAOJTk


Here's some more old school- please pardon me though...I just dropped the bass  

DJ Magic Mike & Sir Mix A Lot - Drop The Bass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTHN5xJF_5c


Eric B. & Rakim - Microphone Fiend
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Irsh2mXJ-E

Soul II Soul - Back To Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvC1ijiyv1c

***The video for Back To Life came on the TV a few weeks ago when my daughter was watching some 80s flashback show....she wasn't sure what to think when I unexpectedly ran into the middle of the living room and started dancing wildly to it 


Soul 4 Real- Candy Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeKlxiQY-HA&feature=related

Oh and I'm in love with Bill Withers song writing skills...

Bill Withers- Ain't No Sunshine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlAgwd5JGPo

But I can't help but love this version best..... 

Lighthouse Family - Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r920QgrvfQU

Both versions bring tears to my eyes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2008)

This couldn't possibly be a good thread without the KLF....

KLF - 3 a.m. Eternal (Stadium House)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UO3PAQodYg&feature=related


Erykah Badu - Call Tyrone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NxYIeS1fX0

This is the one that got me digging Erykah in the first place 

Erykah Badu - Bag Lady: Explicit Version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-rKUIZx2YM&feature=related

I couldn't help but like this one...

Jill Scott "A Long Walk"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSYMKUtNuw8

The message in this one is priceless 

Jill Scott - Golden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQdmrFrM5lE&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2008)

I will give Sade her very own post....though she deserves her own thread

What a timeless, classy Lady :bow:

By Your Side
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MKHJ5Cyk90

King of Sorrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKbfpU2pmHk&feature=related

Your Love is King
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuVVMkuWnng&feature=related

No Ordinary Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYA6e-_s8ac&feature=related


The Sweetest Taboo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tSWBtcoFfE


and, of course.....

Smooth Operator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1Aj2yODys0&feature=related


<3


----------



## mango (Feb 23, 2008)

*Did somone say Brass Construction??

Brass Construction - Got Myself Together (1975) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EP_dls7IZhQ


And I just discovered these little gems...

Foxy Brown (Movie Trailer)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-stsl0c7STw

Tom Scott & The LA Express - Sneakin In The Back 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3VpFier5Gpk

The Meters - Funky Miracle 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LsKkRF0kQ38

Fred Wesley & The JB's - Blow Your Head 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3BSrW4b2ljE

Chicago - Street Player 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HJMw8cUGjwI


*


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 24, 2008)

Mango, you are the man!!!

These are some of Butch's favorites

The Bar-kays
Confunkshun
Lakeside
BT Express
Brass Construction
Crown Heights Affair
The SOS Band
The Funk Brothers

A lot of our favs have already been mentioned like Earth Wind and Fire, Stevie Wonder and so on.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> Mango, you are the man!!!
> 
> These are some of Butch's favorites
> 
> ...




OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!

Please slap me for not mentioning SOS Band myself- props to Butch  :bow:

Just Be Good To Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cajy5WSDd0&feature=related

Take Your Time (Do It Right) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d2J1ABqS80&feature=related


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

I just read this entire thread....GREAT funk songs and artists...brought me back and I will be youtube-ing for days to come, thanks all. I didn't see James Brown's "Do ya wanna get funky with me?"...I funked OUT to that song for months...did a search on YT as well, came up with nothing.

LOVE this thread!!!!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 24, 2008)

What about????

*Cherelle* (Jimmy Jam/Terry Lewis produced, who was better than Janet Jackson, but didn't have the family pedigree) doing "Affair"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=66zjyeZ798E

Here she is doing "Artificial Heart"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g7_cULxWU0k


And *K-Ci and Jo Jo* covering Bobby Womack's "If You Think You're Lonely Now"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sm87OgZU0cU


You're a funk purist if you remember the late *Rufus Thomas*. Here; he is doing "The Funky Chicken"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6e9uk0fMNow


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2008)

*Zapp & Roger - More Bounce To The Ounce 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GCcstd2ckjw

The Blackbyrds - Rock Creek Park
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-UxdI0jh8Uk

The Blackbyrds - Do It Fluid 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0ZIu1qySDdA

Sylvia Striplin - Give Me Your Love 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GZuSv4tbIzA

Taana Gardner - Heartbeat 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8FzxJHg6JmY

Herbie Hancock - Bring Down The Birds (from the movie Blow Up 1966)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1foayJLtUDc

LTD - (Everytime I Turn Around) Back In Love 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eXpa0Ef25XQ

Tom Browne - Funkin' for Jamaica 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uuUy2ShGLyo

Manhattan Transfer - Twilight Zone/Twilight Tone 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kvnvYiEsN6Q


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> What about????
> 
> *Cherelle* (Jimmy Jam/Terry Lewis produced, who was better than Janet Jackson, but didn't have the family pedigree) doing "Affair"
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=66zjyeZ798E
> ...



Good on you for Cherelle 

But you missed this one...

Everything I miss at Home
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jaXRDZQOGi4&feature=related

Keith Sweat 
Twisted
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zSXVZqFJ0Xw


Funny, haven't seen En Vogue yet......

Jeez they rock the house with some awesome singing in this one

En Vogue - Don't Let Go (Love)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=XZ6SkSFzx1E

Hold On
http://youtube.com/watch?v=B1ZpO6FIu68&feature=related


Johnny Gill- Rub You The Right Way
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6vD-_pTlELI&feature=related

and for some reason I always liked this one..... 

Shaggy- Oh Carolina
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zZsNtV7gwk8


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

How about these two?? Maybe the funk started to mix with the disco. This woman could sing and her roots should give her the respect she deserves. 

She is a fav of mine. :smitten:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V86XLYuwhdU&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KePwKX94NM4&feature=related


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 25, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> What about????
> 
> *Cherelle* (Jimmy Jam/Terry Lewis produced, who was better than Janet Jackson, but didn't have the family pedigree) doing "Affair"
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=66zjyeZ798E
> ...



I confess that the first time I ever heard "If You Think You're Lonely Now" was the K-Ci and Jo Jo version. I didn't even know of Bobby Womack then but their version still gives me shivers. Butch would never agree with me because he loves Bobby Womack but I still love their song more. I think it was from a movie, right? Maybe "Ready to Wear"? Also, Butch is a definite funk purist and knew Rufus Thomas right away....


----------



## prettysteve (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is some more unappreciated funk:

SKYY - Here's to You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYdbh3db6Ug&feature=related

Lipps Inc. - Funk town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUm6TCbEK0g

Wild Cherry - Play that funky music whiteboy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnFlHbeNgvA

Average White Band - Cut the Cake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzNXUUSFF0


Average White Band - Queen of my Soul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzBaKYzaxhI&feature=related


----------



## swordchick (Feb 25, 2008)

I had "Just Be Good To Me" in my head a few days ago. I love the SOS Band. One of my favorite funky men is Nile Rodgers. He has put the funk in so many songs. 
I will always have a deep :wubu: for "I Want Your Love" by Chic. 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!
> 
> Please slap me for not mentioning SOS Band myself- props to Butch  :bow:
> 
> ...


----------



## runnerman (Feb 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will give Sade her very own post....though she deserves her own thread
> 
> What a timeless, classy Lady :bow:
> 
> ...


Trolling random threads tonight. I'm not into funk, really, but a lot of songs posted here don't seem to be exactly that genre and are still great. 

Sade is indeed worth mentioning, GEF. She is the epitome of cool and class. I could listen to her voice and arrangements for hours.

I'll throw something else out there for this thread. I don't know if they've been mentioned, but Earth, Wind and Fire are personal faves. (Funk faves?) Especially _Shining Star and That's the Way of the World. Yow._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 26, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Trolling random threads tonight. I'm not into funk, really, but a lot of songs posted here don't seem to be exactly that genre and are still great.
> 
> Sade is indeed worth mentioning, GEF. She is the epitome of cool and class. I could listen to her voice and arrangements for hours.
> 
> I'll throw something else out there for this thread. I don't know if they've been mentioned, but Earth, Wind and Fire are personal faves. (Funk faves?) Especially _Shining Star and That's the Way of the World. Yow._


_


I already posted some Earth, Wind and Fire myself :batting: _


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone ever watched "Soul Train" ? Good times. It's even better on mute after a few beers.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 27, 2008)

A few funky favorites from the former Temptation.... 

Girl You Need a Change of Mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3MrNSfxbZA

Keep On Truckin' 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0jPnZbCbpw&feature=related

Intimate Friends
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98sh95vqkpo 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Kendricks


----------



## mango (Mar 2, 2008)

*This one is funky enough for me...


Alan Parsons Project - I Wouldn't Want To Be Like You (1977) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pen4dMAv7zY 



*


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Mar 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to think of myself as a funky kind of girl....that loves old funky music
> 
> Not all of these might fit your definition of funk but you're free to correct me by posting links to the "real funk"



Funk did someone ask for funk because i hate to point out the screenname but *cough* yes funky. i dont think you can go wrong with bootsy collin and p-funk, though it would be wrong to not mention an obviously funk influenced group called Outkast. 
prototype
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l4-LihZmy8
So fresh, so clean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp2hvM2LL_4

I'm straight but i think i am in love with GEF, i mean Sade, Bill Withers and a star trek avatar. i could melt.
Finally all i can say is I want the bomb. I want the P-Funk. I want my funk uncut.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2008)

funkyvixen416 said:


> Funk did someone ask for funk because i hate to point out the screenname but *cough* yes funky. i dont think you can go wrong with bootsy collin and p-funk, though it would be wrong to not mention an obviously funk influenced group called Outkast.
> prototype
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l4-LihZmy8
> So fresh, so clean
> ...



You are sooooo repped for the shared Sade and Bill Withers love....and of course, the Outkast  :bow:


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Mar 3, 2008)

It is hard to believe with such good music out there, there are people in this word that do not enjoy music.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2008)

I rarely meet people that say "I don't like/enjoy music". However, when I find that "rare flower", I always find myself reminded of that movie "Invasion of the Body Snatchers". 

They are pod people, I say....pod people...


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I rarely meet people that say "I don't like/enjoy music". However, when I find that "rare flower", I always find myself reminded of that movie "Invasion of the Body Snatchers".
> 
> They are not iPod people, I say.... not iPod people...



Fixed your typo. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Fixed your typo.
> 
> -Rusty



Oh if only.......:wubu:   *giggles*


----------



## Spanky (Mar 12, 2008)

Jus' doin' the Humpty Bumpity Bump. 



Raydio: Jack and Jill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDMmf75soic&feature=related

You Can't Change That

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLNb-xqKv1c&feature=related

Ray Parker Solo: The Other Woman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RA-4F6l-jr4

A Womans Need Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imAZnm_jCNs&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2008)

Ya'll are lame-oh. Bump bump BUMP

Here's another. "Forget Me Nots"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTo6sDDnIE0


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Ya'll are lame-oh. Bump bump BUMP
> 
> Here's another. "Forget Me Nots"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTo6sDDnIE0




You baddddddddddddd, badddddddddddd boy.....you didn't read my posts at all, now did you? This means I get to spanks you......:batting:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You baddddddddddddd, badddddddddddd boy.....you didn't read my posts at all, now did you? This means I get to spanks you......:batting:



Yes, I profess ignorance. <lowers back side of pants down just enough to not garner the wrath of the mods> 

Is this gonna hurt me more than you?? Or you more than me?? I forget. Slay on, GEF, slay on!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yes, I profess ignorance. <lowers back side of pants down just enough to not garner the wrath of the mods>
> 
> Is this gonna hurt me more than you?? Or you more than me?? I forget. Slay on, GEF, slay on!




I have a feeling we are both going to like it


----------



## Spanky (Mar 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a feeling we are both going to like it



Any recommended FUNK song to go with this "special" moment??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Any recommended FUNK song to go with this "special" moment??




Here goes..... 

EU- Da Butt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwTkwyBa__U


and since I know you like big butts, Spanky.....:batting:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB53M1kGM3A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v2ARmu8DtQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiCksql8Y8I&feature=related



Okay okay back on track.....


How about some Salt n Pepa?

Do You Really Want Me?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A61nRTfTF-Q&feature=related



> Do you really want me baby?
> Let me know.
> Cuz if you really like me I suggest you tell me so
> Aint got no times for silly games, that ain't even my game
> Cuz I may be the kinda guy you like



That part ALWAYS floated my boat....:wubu:  


Keith Sweat - I Want Her
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnZb0DPhWOQ

Babyface - It's No Crime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbYlH2K5VCo


Young MC - Bust A Move 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw


> Next days function high class luncheon
> Food they're serving, you're stone-cold munching
> Music comes on people start to dance
> *But then you ate so much you nearly split your pants
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

Eh Crap...how have I forgotten so long? :doh:

Rob Base and DJ Easy Rock - It Takes Two
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy1BmQNMSTg



Yeah, yeah I went back to hip hop again but it's all good 



and...... 

Herbie Hancock- Rock It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7dAxvj2mlU&NR=1


----------



## Spanky (Mar 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> and......
> 
> Herbie Hancock- Rock It
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7dAxvj2mlU&NR=1



yes yes yes YES YES YES! YES! YES!!! YEEEEEEESSSSSSS !


Love that song. 

Hip hop? I can go there?? Okey dokey!

Thanky ma'am!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 15, 2008)

I am devoid of Funk. I am Funk impaired.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 15, 2008)

Thalia with Fat Joe. en espanol. Way hotter. 

<how do you get that damn squiggly thingy above the "n">

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Tlue1VENw


And DJ Jazzy Jeff and you know who. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_PDns23RWY

Bobby Womak

Across 110th Street

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtzRJgZG98I


----------



## mango (Mar 15, 2008)

*Junkyard Dog Theme - Grab Them Cakes

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2u_nz8D2IsA


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I am devoid of Funk. I am Funk impaired.




Probably why I'm counting on you to bump Head Banger's Ball for me......I have some more Judas Priest


----------



## mango (Mar 16, 2008)

*80's Funk Pop


Freeze - A.E.I.O.U. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=x2c6k3dJbOg



*


----------



## swordchick (Mar 17, 2008)

I remember doing the snake to that song. That was the jam!




mango said:


> *80's Funk Pop
> 
> 
> Freeze - A.E.I.O.U.
> ...


----------



## mango (Mar 20, 2008)

*Buddy Hankerson (Bass player for Slave) - classic 1984 Bass Solo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rek3g8znpOg



Ice - Time Will Tell (1976) 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3cGwxfkzlBk

*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK79iIeE3W8&NR=1


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Probably why I'm counting on you to bump Head Banger's Ball for me.



Couldn't find it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 20, 2008)

mango said:


> *Buddy Hankerson (Bass player for Slave) - classic 1984 Bass Solo
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rek3g8znpOg
> 
> ...



Hot clips, Mango! (I tried to rep you) 

Actually though, Buddy Hankerson played for Steve Arringron's solo band, Aurra (another Slave off-shoot) as well as Young & Co. of "I Like What You're Doing to Me" fame. But I am not sure he was ever the official bassist of Slave at any given time.... as far as I know the only bass player Slave ever had was the one, the only, the _super-funkified_ *Mark Adams*!  







http://www.bassplayer.com/article/mark-adams-groove/mar-05/3998


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK79iIeE3W8&NR=1




Good stuff, Katy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg46D2Xs_00


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 24, 2008)

Ghost Town DJs - My Boo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZdMFB4BhrQ

Quad City DJs - C'mon N Ride It ( The Train ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9vZ_akgmXU

The Temptations- Papa Was A Rolling Stone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiWcZsOT85o&feature=related

No Diggity - Blackstreet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS1Q1LyuC-w


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Crystal Waters * 100% Pure Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0opYQjVcVE

CeCe Peniston - Finally
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrWRN0aq2c&feature=related

Robin S. - Show Me Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axaWUAn82Fo

Robin S. - Love For Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUZGXsXDkz4&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2008)

Afrika Bambaataa-Planet Rock Kraftwerk Original Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h6pcqC6wrI&NR=1


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2008)

Minnesota Funk (at least the early days)

Soft and Wet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoPBjzVFxwA


Wanna Be Your Lover (can't find a full youtube selection, this is just a taste)

http://profile.imeem.com/_4JOkT/music/7BpkURt4/prince_i_wanna_be_your_lover/


----------



## swordchick (Mar 26, 2008)

No one forgot about Prince! You must search the thread. But I am so glad that you mention him anyway. I need to buy "Purple Rain" DVD. 


Spanky said:


> Minnesota Funk (at least the early days)
> 
> Soft and Wet
> 
> ...


----------



## mango (Mar 27, 2008)

swordchick said:


> No one forgot about Prince! You must search the thread. But I am so glad that you mention him anyway. I need to buy "Purple Rain" DVD.



*My name is Prince... and I am funky
My name is Prince... the one and only
I did not come... 2 funk around
'Tll I get your daughter... I won't leave this town


*


----------



## Spanky (Apr 4, 2008)

Funk? Disco? Funky Disco?? 

Love it anyway. Good for a Friday afternoon. Leavin my worries behind......until fargin Monday..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHzgsqKyUCI&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 4, 2008)

First the sugarhill hits me, and now this CLASSIC?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oxDYlDDdpA&feature=related Get up offa that thing = LOVE :wubu:
RIP JB!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2008)

I checked. There were Whispers entries. But not this one. A real fav for me. 

Whispers - It's A Love Thing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlWvIuxZUEY


----------



## mango (Apr 5, 2008)

*Love And Kisses - Thank God It's Friday (1977) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odPm16CrZec


Donna Summer -Love to Love you Baby 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndUWo05U0Ao


Cerrone - Supernature
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDAVitdc4aM*


----------



## Spanky (Apr 5, 2008)

Good ones, Mango!


Here is another one I was reminded of by Freethinker.

Junior - Mama Used to Say.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwTTGnDcwoA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah, I thought he was hot back in the day.....:batting: 

Snow - Informer
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8&feature=related

(Of course, I have to add Jim Carrey's spoof.....  )
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Icb_tRTnA4g&feature=related

Snow- Girl, I've Been Hurt
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8yGYfdyYylE&feature=related

Snow- Lady with the Red Dress
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LNRJwBrx4Nw&feature=related


Snow - Runway
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfi-TxN6z3k&feature=related

Snow- Lonely Monday Morning
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tan_7S0r6gM&feature=related


Yeah, yeah roll your eyes at me.....he could have gotten in my over-sized panties way back when :batting:  


How about I make up for all this with some Ini Kamoze? 

Hot Stepper
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MS8UHOFk-KI&feature=related

House of Pain- Jump Around 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZZZADbubu0Y&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (Apr 17, 2008)

Fishbone Funk. Sometimes called Funk Metal. 

V.T.T.L.O.T.F.D.G.F.

When Problems Arise

Freddie's Dead


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2008)

*Some funky reggae...


Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tfVBdxq6ACA


*


----------



## Spanky (Apr 23, 2008)

I saw Outkast mentioned. 

Here is one I really like. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYZpB_sTx4


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is a guy I know from Calgary his promo video is all have to share. He is a great entertainer love watching him play. Gary Martin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-ADGe-ArkI


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2008)

*I believe this qualifies in the 80's funk pop category!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FzgPot4XvAk


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

Oaktown's 357 "Juicy Gotcha Krazy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a8Zu8I8yT0



Wreckx-N-Effect - Rump Shaker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxVauTbyy6w&feature=related


Monie Love - It's A Shame
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoNpUc0xE5Y&feature=related


Heavy D & The Boyz - Now That We Found Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L--WvesoCf0&feature=related


Ludacris ft Mary J Blige - Runaway Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7OSqzchdks

*********************************

You're All I Need- Method Man f/ Mary J. Blige
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56_K6q_LoNk&feature=related


But the original funk is this one......

You're All I Need To Get By
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwqFB1et70M


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*
Ike & Tina - Nutbush City Limits

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ipOz_k9zvzo


In Australia, there is a common group dance done to this song which is always played at engagements, weddings and other events.

I don't know if its done anywhere else.

*


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 30, 2008)

Check out these _great_ *Soul Train* clips I found on YouTube of one of my _faaaaaaavorite_ *FUNK* bands from the 70's, Atlanta GA's *BRICK:* 

"Dusic" 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=WhPa3PYpEjo 

"Ain't Gonna Hurt Nobody" 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GyBa862AxaE&feature=related (just listen to those "blick-ums" on the drums in the intro! lol) 

"Happy" 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Agy8LEfk1-Q&feature=related (come on now, you can't listen to this one and not SMILE from ear to ear!) 







I used to have this album on 8 track when I was a kid, and then one day it broke and I was devastated..... years later I found a near-mint condition copy on vynil and I was absolutely elated!  Such a good album!!! 

*God bless the FUNK! *


----------



## mango (May 7, 2008)

*Rick James - Give It To Me Baby

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JZh8fPKsOQc

... I betcha I'll make you holler you've had enough...*


----------



## swordchick (May 7, 2008)

J. Diddy's Birthday Funk....or mango's birthday funk



mango said:


> *Rick James - Give It To Me Baby
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JZh8fPKsOQc
> 
> ... I betcha I'll make you holler you've had enough...*


----------



## DjGreedyG (May 29, 2008)

Some great old school 60s and early 70s funk:

We Got More Soul - Dyke & The Blazers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56SBkBPd4xs

Your Love - Charles Wright & 103rd Street Band:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl769jN-lNY

Express Yourself - Charles Wright & 103rd Street Band:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8zZZFRCePU

Here Come The Girls - Ernie K Doe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CejaCa6Eewc

Enjoy!

Gordy


----------



## Fascinita (May 29, 2008)

DjGreedyG said:


> Here Come The Girls - Ernie K Doe:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CejaCa6Eewc
> 
> ...



Too bad the quality of the digital sound can't do justice to the song in that video, Gordy. I bet it kicks some major booty played on a decent system. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angel-1 (May 30, 2008)

DjGreedyG said:


> Some great old school 60s and early 70s funk:
> 
> We Got More Soul - Dyke & The Blazers:
> 
> ...



I was bangin' "We got More Soul" in my car yesterday. That's the cut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DjGreedyG (May 30, 2008)

I love this thread. I'm obsessed with music!

Here's more:

Different Strokes - Syl Johnson:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQvCC75B21k

Show Me - Joe Tex:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GEBllwOTeg

Treat Her Right - Roy Head (this guy was amazing, the white James Brown):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1WlZ1FNv2c

100 Days, 100 Nights - Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings (Sharon is a 50-something singer from Brooklyn who was discovered back in the 90s singing in a bar and has released three great albums and several 45s since in the old school funk/soul vein. Her band, the Dap Kings, have since been "borrowed" by UK bag of bones Amy Whitehouse for her recordings).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ouI5KcyHfE


Enjoy!

Gordy


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

Today's funky YouTube find - a smokin' live rendition of Teddy P's *"Only You"* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glHORXnDwFA 

It would be absolutely perfect if it didn't get cut off at the end... I really wanted to hear that great horn cadence they used at the end of this jam on "Teddy Live - Coast to Coast" But Teddy was a bad man back in the day (still is!) He sure knew how to work that crowd and get the ladies fired up... and how about those cowbell skills?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> ...I really wanted to hear that great horn cadence they used at the end of this jam on "Teddy Live - Coast to Coast"



Yeah, like they did it in this clip: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGgzCuzO-aI&NR=1


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, yeah I posted this one already but have I told you 


HOW MUCH I LOVE THIS SONG???????





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tgWS9c4kI8


*funk dances the way a good fairy should* 



Oh and how about this one? (now I know where Dr. Dre got his good stuff  )

Leon Haywood - I Want'a Do Something Freaky To You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzUBh1eK2kE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheryl Lynn - Shake It Up Tonight (1981)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAL8GKceLIs&NR=1


Shalamar- Night to Remember
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVAm_obRPQ8&NR=1

Shalamar- Second Time Around
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTH89GS7I_c&amp;feature=related


You make me feel like Dancing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmwt3iBN-fQ&amp;feature=related



**please forgive me if I have repeat posted anything :blush:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

I love Shalimar so much! Here is my favorite from them: 

*Take That To The Bank - 1978* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CceR9vVGPG4


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

Oooh, and here is another rare and funky gem I found on YouTube from Cheryl Lynn: 

*Every Time I Try To Say Goodbye*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brgTjhKD8Cg 

God, what a voice on this woman!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2008)

TLC - Creep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0tNO3QFoOE



Unpretty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDYSXNIyyPo


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 8, 2008)

The Album for _By Way of the Drum_ by Funkadelic finally got published last year after languishing in the record company vault for literally decades. I like this song, especially its baseline which is very strong and bouncy, as well as some of the lyrics which make a defiant anti-apartheid stand.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

...because I felt like it  

Shannon - Let the Music Play
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpEGDXhu5oM&feature=related


Shannon - Give Me Tonight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrzX8rIwZUw&feature=related
Dub Version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PVKsnWRfZM&feature=related

and I keep finding "European Versions" on youtube....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcBJmQ1dC0I


I loved this whole album back in the day- listened to it over and over.....


----------



## Spanky (Jul 31, 2008)

GEF, this thread is so great. I love to revel in its funky goodness. 

You rock....uh, I mean you funk. :kiss2:


"The Beat Goes On", The Whispers


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 31, 2008)

Spanky said:


> GEF, this thread is so great. I love to revel in its funky goodness.



NO kidding. I was just going to say that this is probably my favorite thread on Dimensions.

I don't know if this one's been mentioned:

Dr. John, "Right Place, Wrong Time"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNK28QZe0hM&feature=related

(set to clips from _North by Northwest_ , but it was the best sound quality I could find on that there youtube.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

Ohio Players-Funky Worm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEscJWErZ0I

Cymande-Brothers On The Slide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQKsKnIj4Uo

Vaughn Mason & Crew - Bounce, Rock, Skate, Roll
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQVM7jsUlJc

Banbarra - Shack Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Y5J3WkgZs

Dennis Coffey - Scorpio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfLnqoL-lRs&feature=related

Fred Wesley & The JB's - Blow Your Head
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BSrW4b2ljE

Eddie Bo - Hook & Sling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6kunE9j0BY&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2008)

Spanky said:


> GEF, this thread is so great. I love to revel in its funky goodness.
> 
> You rock....uh, I mean you funk. :kiss2:
> 
> ...



Thankee Sweets  



WhiteHotRazor said:


> Ohio Players-Funky Worm
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEscJWErZ0I
> 
> Cymande-Brothers On The Slide
> ...



I owe you some points for joining in on the funk love.....


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2008)

*Thank God It's FRIDAY...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DIPmVLKHB0


*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 14, 2008)

Sweetest Hangover


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 14, 2008)

"Old" Funky Music is THE BEST Kind of Music! <3 I Adore it! THANKS FOR THE LINKS!


By the way.
Sexual Healing? Awsome
Super Freak? AWSOMER
She's a Bad Mama Jamma ? .. AWSOMER TWO ;D xD

And BEASTIE BOYS?! *Swoon*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 14, 2008)

Great thread!! Thanks for the reminders of GREAT music!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Sweetest Hangover



This is definitely one of the all time best.....I repped the heck out of Spanky for it....and I think others should do the same   

Ah
If theres a cure for this
I dont want it
Dont want it
If theres a remedy
Ill run from it
From it

Think about it all the time
Never let it out of my mind
cause I love you

Ive got the sweetest hangover
I dont wanna get over
Sweetest hangover

Yeah, I dont wanna get over
I dont wanna get
I dont wanna get...over

Ooh, I dont need no cure
I dont need no cure
I dont need no cure

Sweet lovin
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love

Dont call a doctor
Dont call her momma
Dont call her preacher

No, I dont need it
I dont want it

Sweet love, I love you
Sweet love, need love

If theres a cure for this
I dont want it
I dont want it no
If theres a cure for this
I dont need it
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love
Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet love


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 14, 2008)

Ever since I played it in my high school jazz lab class, I've had an affinity for The Average White Band's _Pick Up The Pieces_--once in a while I will hear it as a piece of backgournd music in a movie and it will bring back some happy memories.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is definitely one of the all time best.....I repped the heck out of Spanky for it....and I think others should do the same



Actually I was up late, really late, doing some work. I had "Sex in the City" on the tube. I......I......mean it was purely an accident. It just came on, honest. I mean I am a guy, I wouldn't want to watch it. 

Either way, now that my "machismo" is history (no alibis) the song came on when Carrie finally forced the issue after the 4th date with a guy too scared to make a move on her. She planted one and the song started and I think ended up with them in (yes, you guessed it) bed.


Oh yeah, I learned a lot about Nuvaring during the show. Wow. And the things they are doing with sanitary napkins these days.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 15, 2008)

More "DR" Funk for GEF. 


Mirror, Mirror


I'm Coming Out


----------



## mango (Nov 15, 2008)

*(You Caught Me) Smilin' - Sly & The Family Stone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAo8cucRB9U&feature=related


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Actually I was up late, really late, doing some work. I had "Sex in the City" on the tube. I......I......mean it was purely an accident. It just came on, honest. I mean I am a guy, I wouldn't want to watch it.
> 
> Either way, now that my "machismo" is history (no alibis) the song came on when Carrie finally forced the issue after the 4th date with a guy too scared to make a move on her. She planted one and the song started and I think ended up with them in (yes, you guessed it) bed.
> 
> ...



What I know about the nuvaring is that I cannot use it....so I don't care .... enough said :doh: 

Far as the other things, I only do one thing with them.....don't think I will ask for more details.....I don't think I can take it :blush:



Spanky said:


> More "DR" Funk for GEF.
> 
> 
> Mirror, Mirror
> ...



Lol, back when I was 19/20 I had a good friend who's cousin was a drag queen.....he did the contests, shows, the whole works. 
One time he dragged out as Diana Ross (he was a tall black guy and he pulled her off quite well). He lip sync'ed a medley of her songs....with the first part being I'm Coming Out......the whole audience was in awe as she sang and then he stepped out from behind the curtain dressed up like her. What a memory indeed 


Here's one back atcha :happy:

Upside Down


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

Kool and the Gang.

Funky Stuff


Maybe GEF needs to change her av sig to "Funky and Delicious".


----------



## Spanky (Dec 2, 2008)

Not as "horny" as I like my funk. Maybe it is techno funk. It is still funk. 

Tom Tom Club

Genius of Love


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

don't know if this one was on this thread earlier...but i love this song...that funky base!

tell me something good-rufus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKkXh-Q-1-4


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Maybe GEF needs to change her av sig to "Funky and Delicious".



Lol, that is something to consider 



Spanky said:


> Not as "horny" as I like my funk. Maybe it is techno funk. It is still funk.
> 
> Tom Tom Club
> 
> Genius of Love





You have received automatic Tom Tom Club rep. My ex liked them and had some of their albums- one of our daughters has the middle name Lorelei.....after a song by them. 




> Lorelei
> Maybe you like a little melody
> It's not the words that move me
> 
> ...


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2008)

I dunno if the Mary Jane girls have been posted here, but they should be. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2gyAEWVMhE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I dunno if the Mary Jane girls have been posted here, but they should be.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2gyAEWVMhE




I couldn't rep you so how about I raise you instead?  

In My House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbaEn7MOlHE&feature=related


Vanity 6 - Nasty Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsNh7NHS-f8&feature=related


Apollonia 6 - Sex Shooter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqja3yUnR20&feature=related


Morris Day and The Time - Get It Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl3hLG4RGhI&feature=related



One of my ex's fave songs by The Time
Fishnet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1cvnGQ-Je0&feature=related



Poison- Bell Biv Devoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdF2zqs1bxQ&feature=related


"It's a trip, it's got a funky beat and I can bug out to it"

Do Me- Bell Biv Devoe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMzZYTZnfzI&feature=related


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 19, 2008)

I was going to raise you a Mary J. Blige, "Let's Get It Started," Green, but can't seem to find it. Darn.

Instead, I'm going to set off to the margins of funk. This one may not be true funk, but it sure is funky:

Strafe, "Set It Off."

Many a night I spent dancing my fool head off to this song.


----------



## magicslacker90 (Dec 20, 2008)

I feel honored that my first post on Dimensions should be on a Thread as amazing as this. Reading through some of these songs made my night. Funk isn't a genre people expect an 18 year old to be into, but I have my aunt and uncle to thank for that. I noticed there was one song missing from here and I knew it HAD to be posted

Frankie Smith- Double Dutch Bus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYtliQs0tc

Not many people know it and I usually get strage looks from them when I try to mimic Frankie's voice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

magicslacker90 said:


> I feel honored that my first post on Dimensions should be on a Thread as amazing as this. Reading through some of these songs made my night. Funk isn't a genre people expect an 18 year old to be into, but I have my aunt and uncle to thank for that. I noticed there was one song missing from here and I knew it HAD to be posted
> 
> Frankie Smith- Double Dutch Bus
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kYtliQs0tc
> ...


I don't know about anyone else.....but I had to rep the noob for this   :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I was going to raise you a Mary J. Blige, "Let's Get It Started," Green, but can't seem to find it. Darn.
> 
> Instead, I'm going to set off to the margins of funk. This one may not be true funk, but it sure is funky:
> 
> ...



I liked that one by Strafe


I think Mary J has been mentioned but she's always worth talking about 
and the fairy definitely approves her message...... "and I choose to win" :bow:

No More Drama
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ9uCiPBIWc


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite artists from the "funk/dance" era. From the hit factory of Jimmy Jam & Terry Lewis, this is a hit medley from Cherrelle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk2aaOmORHs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Here is one of my favorite artists from the "funk/dance" era. From the hit factory of Jimmy Jam & Terry Lewis, this is a hit medley from Cherrelle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk2aaOmORHs




w00t w00t 


Welcome to the party, Phil 

Cherrelle rocks the house :wubu:


"Oooo boy you look good to me......but looks aren't everything"
That brings back some memories :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Karyn White - Secret Rendezvous
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DopL9u-0Ifk&feature=related


----------



## William (Dec 20, 2008)

Roy Ayers- "Running Away"

http://www.imeem.com/zulu12/music/iCn2C8Gb/roy_ayers_runnin_away/

The song is super fast with a funky beat, some versions are 10 minutes or longer. I have worked up a sweat dancing to this song.

William


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone beside me remember Ian Drury & The BlockHeads "Reasons To Be Cheerful Pt. 3"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MfVtRtKGtU


----------



## magicslacker90 (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about anyone else.....but I had to rep the noob for this   :bow:



Many thanks GEF


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> w00t w00t
> 
> Cherrelle rocks the house :wubu:



And can a love song be funky, I ask you, party people?

Yes, if it's Alexander O'Neal (the Minesotta connection!) with Cherelle (fine Motor City fox) and it's playing on Soul Train.

Get down. :smitten::smitten::smitten:

"Saturday Love"

_"Never on Sunday. Monday's too soon. Tuesday and Wednesday just won't do. Thursday and Friday, we can begin..."_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2008)

William said:


> Roy Ayers- "Running Away"
> 
> http://www.imeem.com/zulu12/music/iCn2C8Gb/roy_ayers_runnin_away/
> 
> ...





wrestlingguy said:


> Anyone beside me remember Ian Drury & The BlockHeads "Reasons To Be Cheerful Pt. 3"?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MfVtRtKGtU




I like both of those  :bow:


And Fascie got repped for Saturday Love :happy:
Cherrelle has just a beautiful voice indeed......and since you brought up Alexander and his nasty bass....


Fake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ac_7EmYGXs

Fake House Mix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51pmbfTyeUM


----------



## mango (Dec 21, 2008)

*The Sequence - Funk You Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw9WYDawwUI


Larry Graham - Funk Original Pt.1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pbhxB7cGbw


Lakeside - Fantastic Voyage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GP_mPAdQyQ*


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about anyone else.....but I had to rep the noob for this   :bow:



Oh, sure did! Wanna keep that boy healthy with rep so we can all party like it's 1999 next weekend. A boy needs his rep.

(I'd post Prince, but there's nothing by him on youtube.) :bow:


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2008)

Check out Universal Mind Control, by Common. Tell me if you think it's funky or not, homegirls and boys.

He's definitely getting back to roots.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Check out Universal Mind Control, by Common. Tell me if you think it's funky or not, homegirls and boys.
> 
> He's definitely getting back to roots.



Funky enough for me.....even has an EDM sound that I can dig....


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 6, 2009)

.....what do you guys and gals think?

Grandmaster Flash & the Furious Five- White Lines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rnCXRfJu_k


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2009)

magicslacker90 said:


> .....what do you guys and gals think?
> 
> Grandmaster Flash & the Furious Five- White Lines
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rnCXRfJu_k



The logical answer to this seems to be.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo&feature=related


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 6, 2009)

magicslacker90 said:


> .....what do you guys and gals think?
> 
> Grandmaster Flash & the Furious Five- White Lines
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rnCXRfJu_k





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The logical answer to this seems to be.....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo&feature=related



These two tracks never get old. I'm dancing now. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 7, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> These two tracks never get old. I'm dancing now. :bow:



plspstvids kthnx


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The logical answer to this seems to be.....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diiL9bqvalo&feature=related




That's the answer I was looking for!

and as I'm typing this, i can't help but dance. it's contagious!!

ps: this is, without a doubt, the funkiest thread on Dims


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> plspstvids kthnx



I was hoping to get to see you break dance in your kilt........


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 7, 2009)

Newly added to this mountain of FFFFFunk..............





*"Ain't Gonna Hurt Nobody" by Brick*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZQ246aEK5w


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was hoping to get to see you break dance in your kilt........



I'm a little old for break dancing now, but maybe I'll lay down a Clown Walk or a Cabbage Patch.......maybe.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 12, 2009)

This reminded me of the mid seventies. Funk? Funky maybe, but probably not full fledged funk. 

You Shine A Light


----------



## Spanky (Jan 14, 2009)

Lou Rawls, "Lady Love"


LADY LOVE


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a little video that can't be missed: James Brown shows you how to dance.

While we're at it, can I get a witness for Bobby "The Poet" Womack? Caught up in the middle.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

I currently have some of Graham Central Station music on heavy rotation at the moment and I love it hehe

This song is stuck in my head right now

Graham Central Station - POW http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1IuD6F3R5I


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2009)

*Found this little gem which I don't believe has been posted here yet and it has survived youtube's copyright axe (so far).


Curtis Mayfield - Little Child Runnin' Wild

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJf31LHU98A

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2009)

mango said:


> *Found this little gem which I don't believe has been posted here yet and it has survived youtube's copyright axe (so far).
> 
> 
> Curtis Mayfield - Little Child Runnin' Wild
> ...



This calls for MORE Curtis.......

curtis mayfield - Give Me Your Love (Love Song) - Superfly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmhfeUGmT_g&feature=related


----------



## Canonista (Jan 31, 2009)

A newer song with a lot of funk in it. I don't know why this one didn't hit bigger. It's a lot of fun!

"The Roots" with "The Seed (2.0)"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqi5P4gAvSY


----------



## mango (Feb 7, 2009)

*Sly & The Family Stone


Thank You Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXPJOUD7G0


Thank You for Talkin to Me Africa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=697Wo9tzv0c


Babies Makin' Babies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qACFC6aq16Q


Stand (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14yEO8nfqxE

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2009)

Canonista said:


> A newer song with a lot of funk in it. I don't know why this one didn't hit bigger. It's a lot of fun!
> 
> "The Roots" with "The Seed (2.0)"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqi5P4gAvSY




That actually sounded pretty good, Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2009)

The Rain - Oran "Juice" Jones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8utL-XzOp6g


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

Get On Up and Do It Again


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

SOS Band. Maybe posted before. This has to be one of my favorites, funk mixed with one hell of a vocal. The transitions in this song are so excellent. 

Take Your Time



Dance GEF! Just DANCE.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 28, 2009)

a Spanky trifecta (and so close to the Kentucky Derby). 

I had to extract this from the far depths of my 80s section of the ol' noodle. Couldn't remember her last name. One hit wonder. Jane Child. 

Don't Wanna Fall in Love


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

Spanky said:


> SOS Band. Maybe posted before. This has to be one of my favorites, funk mixed with one hell of a vocal. The transitions in this song are so excellent.
> 
> Take Your Time
> 
> ...



I posted it before.....LOVE the SOS Band


----------



## Spanky (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I posted it before.....LOVE the SOS Band



I always search before posting. :doh:

Ya musta hid the ol' SOS salami on me again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

It was a LONG time ago........

and since we're back on the SOS Band....have another 

Just Be Good To Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khj9jyNvhpQ&feature=related

Yarbrough and Peoples- Don't Stop the Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZ7gi1VRwU&feature=related


----------



## protuberance (Apr 29, 2009)

This song simply rules.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 29, 2009)

Shalamar | "The Second Time Around"


----------



## Tracii (Apr 30, 2009)

I love Funk its great music.A huge Funkadelic fan here. George Clinton is one of my fave guitar players of all time.
Check out Mother's Finest they can dish out the best cross of metal/funk and r&b you ever heard.I'm on their email list.
If you live around Atlanta Ga they are a home town band and you need to go see them.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2009)

More Stevie....

You Haven't Done Nothing


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2009)

Donna Summer :wubu:


I've Got My Finger on the Trigger


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

*dances wildly to Donna Summer*



w00t


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 6, 2009)

I know she's been mentioned before, but Cherelle was big in the late 80's, with a great voice, and the production team of Jimmy Jam and Terry Lewis (of The Time) producing (who also created the Janet Jackson sound).

This is "Affair" from the album of the same name.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBlvUH2BDgI


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

Donna Summer- The Woman in Me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztTjWGp2Fa0&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (May 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *dances wildly to Donna Summer*
> 
> 
> 
> w00t



Please no be mad at Spanky no mores.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Please no be mad at Spanky no mores.



I was never really mad......:wubu:

*shares her popcorn with him*


----------



## William (May 6, 2009)

What about 

Slave and Steve Arrington "Way Out"

http://www.imeem.com/jdstr8/music/UrWXwgb5/slave-feat-steve-arrington-way-out/


I love this beat

At over 5 minute with would make you sweat on the dance floor

William


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2009)

Diana....again

http://www.imeem.com/dianaross/music/k-hZB1Jf/diana-ross-love-hangover/

Teena Marie - Shangri-la

http://www.imeem.com/rnbmusic3/music/72qJh2AX/teena-marie-shangri-la/


"and your Milky way is so heavenly...."


----------



## Spanky (May 9, 2009)

I try to remember where I got my first taste of funk. It had to be Saturday evenings back in the early 80s on the winter track team riding up for meets at Lehigh University in NE PA. My high school was a white bread old first ring suburban school that bordered West Philly. We sometimes shared our bus with the West Philly High track team. At first, the rides were long and about as segregated as a bus in the 50s in Alabama. Soon we started talking and sharing music. The brothers brought a lot of music we never listened to. Heck we listened to comic tapes of Bill Cosby way back before he was on TV. But we turned off the Who, the Pretenders, the Clash and Led Zep and listened to them play a lot of Earth Wind and Fire. 

Good times. 

Fantasy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2009)

http://www.imeem.com/cheripink/music/9TJUbhlJ/earth-wind-fire-lets-groove-ultimix/


----------



## Spanky (May 21, 2009)

The Dramatics. 

Watcha See is What You Get



Ya feelin' me, GEF?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The Dramatics.
> 
> Watcha See is What You Get
> 
> ...



I feel ya..........but I am going to raise you The Whispers....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_96xvI5IpI&feature=related


----------



## Fascinita (May 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I feel ya..........but I am going to raise you The Whispers....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_96xvI5IpI&feature=related



I'll see your Whispers and raise you an Isley Brothers .

Footsteps in the Dark


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *shares her popcorn with him*



This made me think of sharing popcorn with a fairy at a tea party. 

Tea Party Only!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> This made me think of sharing popcorn with a fairy at a tea party.
> 
> Tea Party Only!!




It says that I have given Sparky way too much rep lately.......:doh:

Well dang...it's cute anyway


----------



## Spanky (May 26, 2009)

I should call here, but I think GEF is holding a "pair". So is Fascinita. <grumbles "damn wimmenz all gots pairs">

I'll see your Isley Bros and everything else and throw the whole thing in on a risk. 

Yeah. Nerd funk. White nerd funk. 50s and 60s comeback white nerd funk. 

It is a risk. GEF may throw me out. 

But. I give you....

Neil Sedaka <runs and ducks>


Bad Blood


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

I have to say that after listening to John Denver's Calypso......Neil Sedaka sounds pretty damn funky 

Damn, now I want to look up Atlanta Rhythm Section now......:doh:


----------



## mango (May 28, 2009)

*More Donna Summer...


Here is an original version of "I Feel Love' with the Robot Dance!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFox61M_0Fw


*


----------



## Spanky (Jun 7, 2009)

The Emotions backed by Earth, Wind and Fire. Sorry, but it has that great horn backing. Crappy recording. :doh:



Best of MY Love


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 8, 2009)

Maze, featuring Frankie Beverly | "Happy Feelings"


----------



## LisaRockfordBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, my gosh, I can't believe I just found out about the Funk Appreciation discussion. Geez. Funk music is my first and foremost FAV MUSIC. Love to listen to it...loves to dance to it!

ATOMIC DOG!! Woo Hoo!

Lisa


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2009)

*Funkiest MJ songs for me (most are from the early years - Jackson 5 / Jacksons era leading up to the Thriller album).


Jackson 5 - The Love You Save (in cartoons)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bc2RuUKcsM

Jackson 5 - ABC (J5 Show)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-16fDpOW948

Jackson 5 - "Dancing Machine"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7GptrjsboA

The Jacksons - Shake Your Body (Down to the Ground)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPQmHwALAck

The Jacksons - Blame it on the Boogie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjW1iq4IO2k

Michael Jackson & Diana Ross- The WIZ - Ease on down the road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ztDwyEuiBY

Michael Jackson - Don't Stop 'Til You Get Enough
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_hz2am90Hk

Michael Jackson - Off the Wall (Live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S11eGmzM-4E

The Jacksons - Can You Feel It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xW1fXL3s7bk


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 27, 2009)

Excellent post idea Mango- thanks


----------



## mango (Jul 10, 2009)

*She was in the news last week....


Diana Ross - Upside down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GtyMeEcPPE

*


----------



## Spanky (Jul 13, 2009)

The Brothers Johnson (searched and didn't find another post, sorry if I missed it. LERVE this song :wubu

Strawberry Letter 23


----------



## mango (Jul 21, 2009)

*Billy Preston - Simple Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkTxHnsirxc




*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> The Brothers Johnson (searched and didn't find another post, sorry if I missed it. LERVE this song :wubu
> 
> Strawberry Letter 23



This got Spanky auto-rep from me.........I didn't realize it was The Brothers Johnson that sing that.......:wubu:


----------



## Isa (Jul 27, 2009)

While preparing to watch the movie again, I decided to look for a video/performance of the theme song. Found it, jammed it, then looked up the MP3 to add to my ipod. 


*Stargard - Which Way Is Up?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y05sFHFWHKM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2009)

Rene & Angela- I'll be Good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJGk7n1gKVI&feature=related

Yarbrough & Peoples- I Wouldn't Lie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3s4CuRRR-s&feature=related

The Gap Band- Disrespect

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSTeaYRO2P8&feature=related

Raydio- For Those Who Like To Groove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hViYDn6Tw0&feature=related


Tom Browne - Thighs High

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKR5FId6zd4&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (Jul 27, 2009)

Dedicated to all of the native New Yorkers. <Spanky drops his pants and bends over for a full moon from Philly :kiss2:> 

Not a hard funk song, but close enough for all the nice Noo Yawkers. :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9M6gXIqlfI&feature=related


----------



## Spanky (Jul 27, 2009)

Quincy Jones. Loved this song as a kid. Okay, I was a 12 year old closet funkster. 


Ai No Corrida


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Dedicated to all of the native New Yorkers. <Spanky drops his pants and bends over for a full moon from Philly :kiss2:>
> 
> Not a hard funk song, but close enough for all the nice Noo Yawkers. :bow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9M6gXIqlfI&feature=related




I haven't heard this since I was a kid....thanks for that blast from the past


----------



## mango (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pinball Number Count (A Compilation) by The Pointer Sisters

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-YcBVEnLT8


And another funky tune from a 70's kids show...


The Electric Company (opening credits season 6)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFYMijdQ_sA

*


----------



## Spanky (Aug 25, 2009)

Rita Moreno. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2009)

I think this is the third time I posted it....but dayum it....I like it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tgWS9c4kI8&feature=related


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2009)

*Climax Blues Band -Couldn't Get it Right (1976)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgjSEbyWDeI


Vanya - Ai No Corrida (Cuban cover version of original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYcktxcxGc8


Chakachas - Jungle Fever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH0QGoW7Bcw


Gwen McRae - Rockin' Chair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Ps8RmfvsE


Instant Funk - I Got My Mind Made Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfYU-5OaliE


Heatwave - The Groove Line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH7WQ30xEVU


*


----------



## ksandru (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't forget "Shake Your Pants"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=153d9tc3Oao

But be careful....some idiot posted a version of this song on YouTube attached to one of the racist cartoons of the Thirties. I have been trying to get You Tube to take it down, but there are not enough comments to support me. Perhaps if you happen to open it, u can post a complaint as well (if you are a member). 






LJ Rock said:


> Everyone knows Cameo for their big 1986 hit "Word Up," but these brothers had a bunch of HOT FUNK jams leading up to that. Check out just a few of these favorites:
> 
> I Just Want To Be
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1HZzVnQHYw&feature=related
> ...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to think of myself as a funky kind of girl....that loves old funky music



I don't know what I'm thinking of, posting in this thread. This old opera-and-jazz-head barely knows what funky music means. Neither did Mrs Ho Ho when I asked her. But if I get the drift at all, then it has to be Lola, by the Kinks., from 1970.

When I hear those opening guitar chords, I just have to hear the whole story again. I know that there are a million interpretations to this song, mostly having to do with gender-bending in one form or another. But from those opening lines

*I met her in a club down in old soho
Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like cherry-cola 
C-o-l-a cola
She walked up to me and she asked me to dance
I asked her her name and in a dark brown voice she said Lola
L-o-l-a Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola*

I can only think of Lola as being a BBW - tall, strong, confident, well rounded, very much in possession of her self, and her self-esteem - a woman who knows what she is and knows what she wants, and goes after it without hesitation. A woman drawn from the many examples we have right here - and from Mrs Ho Ho as well.

*
"She picked me up and sat me on her knee
And said dear boy wont you come home with me . . .

...

Well I left home just a week before
And Id never ever kissed a woman before
But Lola smiled and took me by the hand
And said dear boy Im gonna make you a man

I pushed her away
I walked to the door
I fell to the floor
I got down on my knees
Then I looked at her and she at me...

Well Im not the worlds most masculine man
But I know what I am and Im glad I'm a man,
And so's Lola."*

It makes me tremble, just thinking of it. C'mon, FAs - aren't your knees a bit weak right now too?


----------



## mango (Sep 14, 2009)

*Earth Wind & Fire

Getaway
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKhGUukG5_c

That's the Way of the World (Live 1981)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2RsP43rmg


*


----------



## mango (Sep 24, 2009)

*Michael Viner's Incredible Bongo Band - Apache

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW4DSgMRbug


*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, we could just list almost every freakin E,W & F song. 

Serpentine Fire


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, we could just list almost every freakin E,W & F song.
> 
> Serpentine Fire



Nah, let's do the Gap Band first.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkfOi3yGNR0


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 26, 2009)

*You say you want to reach the sky -- so get up!!*
*GQ - Disco Nights (Rock Freak)*



*Tell me, tell me if you think you know!*
*Tower of Power - What Is Hip*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2009)

Probably the 3rd or 4th time I posted this one but I love the hell out of it.....can we really get enough of the Brothers Johnson? :wubu:

Stomp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tgWS9c4kI8


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Probably the 3rd or 4th time I posted this one but I love the hell out of it.....can we really get enough of the Brothers Johnson? :wubu:
> 
> Stomp
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tgWS9c4kI8



*Theres no such thing as enough Brother's Johnson!*


----------



## Tina (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know if this show has been mentioned, as I haven't participated in this thread for a while. But a real staple of my growing up years was Soul Train. I used to come home from school and watch it every day, and it's one of those things from my childhood that I have such vivid memories of. The Soul Train Line was always so much fun to watch and practice dance moves. Those of you who know what I mean might have fun watching these moves (and the fashions - man, those Grecian sandals were BIG then!)...

The O'Jays

Earth Wind & Fire

Gladys Knight & The Pips

Aretha Franklin

No dance line here, but a sentimental favorite that I remember seeing back in the day.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2009)

Tina said:


> I don't know if this show has been mentioned, as I haven't participated in this thread for a while. But a real staple of my growing up years was Soul Train. I used to come home from school and watch it every day, and it's one of those things from my childhood that I have such vivid memories of. The Soul Train Line was always so much fun to watch and practice dance moves. Those of you who know what I mean might have fun watching these moves (and the fashions - man, those Grecian sandals were BIG then!)...
> 
> The O'Jays
> 
> ...





I just had to add The SOS Band to the Soul Train line up  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FACTx6fhpLc&feature=channel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

I've put Toni in here before.....but not this song, I don't think  
.
Toni Braxton- He Wasn't Man Enough
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-w0-agVE8g




Blu Cantrell - Hit 'Em Up Style
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chmnh3D4r6g&feature=channel

Blu Cantrell feat. Sean Paul- Breathe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKSfgMKw84Q


Gawd, Sean Paul......*swoons*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 31, 2009)

I was in Charlotte last week. 

I thought of you in the general vicinity. I had ladies calling me sugar, sweetie, honey and other non-saccharin sugar type Southern names. 

They could have taken this Yankee home with that type of forward tawk. 


I love this old Stevie Wonder song performed by the Polish pop singer, Basia. Somehow it works with that 80s dancy crap that I got so sick of by 1989.  Until You come Back to Me


----------



## mango (Oct 31, 2009)

*Parliament - Dr Funkenstein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCyquAB9uTE


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was in Charlotte last week.
> 
> I thought of you in the general vicinity. I had ladies calling me sugar, sweetie, honey and other non-saccharin sugar type Southern names.
> 
> ...




You should have told me! I was soooo going to Charlotte last weekend for the dinner meet up with BobbleHeadDoll (she was sick and cancelled though). We could have met you!  

I only live 2.5 hours from Charlotte. Be sure to let us NC people know next time you're in town. We'd love to plan a meet up and invite you, Sweets


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should have told me! I was soooo going to Charlotte last weekend for the dinner meet up with BobbleHeadDoll (she was sick and cancelled though). We could have met you!
> 
> I only live 2.5 hours from Charlotte. Be sure to let us NC people know next time you're in town. We'd love to plan a meet up and invite you, Sweets



I was in Charlotte overnight Wednesday and Thursday. I was gone Friday by noon. 

I will let you know. I work with a company there very closely and will be back more often. I thought you were farther away....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I was in Charlotte overnight Wednesday and Thursday. I was gone Friday by noon.
> 
> I will let you know. I work with a company there very closely and will be back more often. I thought you were farther away....



2.5 hrs away - in the west. Call me Mtn Girl


----------



## hillking12 (Nov 7, 2009)

oh man i cant belive i havent seen this thread this is a good.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 16, 2009)

GEF, 

It only takes a minute, girl.......

Tavares


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 17, 2009)

Lookit. It's Spanky!

Spanks, have you ever asked yourself, _Who's That Lady?_






The inimitable Isley Bros, y'all.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 17, 2009)

Djya miss me? :batting:


Naw, I didn't think so. 



Love Come Down


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 18, 2009)

I woke up feeling a little Chic...

*I Want You Love*


----------



## Spanky (Nov 18, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I woke up feeling a little Chic...
> 
> *I Want You Love*



Okay, for a second, I thought you were talking right at me. 


I always thought of ABBA as the white Chic, lol. Two men, two women, women are the front singers. Beautiful and great voices.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to think of myself as a funky kind of girl....that loves old funky music
> 
> Not all of these might fit your definition of funk but you're free to correct me by posting links to the "real funk"



Hey GreenEyed, check out one of the Yay Area's new voices in the fine art of the funk, *ZOOTZILLA. *One of my favorites from him is a very tasty dish called *Supercannibalistic.

"... oh yeah, and for dessert, I'll have a Big Asses with Molasses!" 
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 19, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Okay, for a second, I thought you were talking right at me.
> 
> 
> I always thought of ABBA as the white Chic, lol. Two men, two women, women are the front singers. Beautiful and great voices.



*HAHAHAHA! Are you sure I'm not?
(j/k I'm not about to have Mrs. Spanky gunning for me)  *

*Chaka Khan - I'll Be Good To You*


----------



## Spanky (Dec 3, 2009)

Found it! 

Midas Touch, Midnight Star

Midas Touch

.......Is that OWA in the 80s in a blue sparkly thing on the right of the singer?

Nice hair, babe!


----------



## MamaLisa (Dec 3, 2009)

Best thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mango (Dec 7, 2009)

*Probably already been posted but...


Donna Summer - I Feel Love 12" Version (*music only)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_AqSbgKKS8


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Found it!
> 
> Midas Touch, Midnight Star




And while we are on Midnight Star.....

Operator


----------



## Michelle (Dec 7, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned the Brooklyn Funk Essentials? I didn't see it, but there are so many pages, it could have passed by me. I searched the thread and nothing came up.

This type of music, to me, is quintessential funk. I've always believed that the bass is what funk is all about and this song has perfect funk bass. I can't not move when I listen to this (and I can listen to it over and over again). 

Anyway - the song cracks me up but probably will offend many of you. Don't click this link if you are offended by the F word. It starts out with the line "I got cash in fuck you quantities". (how can you not love that line?) If you click on this link and become offended, I warned you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_9blTxwFeA&feature=related


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

Skipping from the OP to 290...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JbUP-skb7E FLASH LIGHT


----------



## mango (Dec 22, 2009)

*Afew from Aussie vocalist Renée Geyer from back in the day...


Renée Geyer Band - Sweet Love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeMt3PPcnHs


Renée Geyer Band - I Really Love You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7vd0JzHetk


*


----------



## mango (Dec 27, 2009)

*Parliament - Testify

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB9r2__EXXY*


----------



## swordchick (Dec 28, 2009)

Rock Your Baby-George McCrae


----------



## hillking12 (Dec 29, 2009)

From Mr.Dynamite Soul Himself Mother Popcorn. SHO IS FUNKAY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2OrJWCoonM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 22, 2010)

Planet Patrol

Play At Your Own Risk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYJkWJ4Usz4

Danger Zone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF6kDhwd61E&feature=related



Soul Sonic Source - Renegades of Funk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCwDIq4evTM&feature=related

Old School New York Boogie (This one shows some old school dancing as well )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK79iIeE3W8&feature=related



Mantronix- Bassline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgD4x_SfyD8&feature=related


OMG.....to think I had actually forgotten this one :doh: :blink:

Egyptian Lover - Egypt, Egypt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjFs9CPGhts&feature=related


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2010)

Herbie Hancock -- Rockit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK0Pi4wC8Hk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 13, 2010)

The Spinners- I'll Be Around
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPpYEkv6BM


----------



## mango (Jun 18, 2010)

*George Clinton

- Way Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xmvdTiifD0


- Maximuminess
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNWkRNEPPq4


*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2010)

mango said:


> *George Clinton
> 
> - Way Up
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xmvdTiifD0
> ...



word - RIP Starchild! 

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=127914466


----------



## mango (Jul 31, 2010)

*Brass Construction - Movin' 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uEWsafhNqA


*


----------



## Fox (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG I LOVE THE FUNK! I love house, soul, funk, disco, dubstep, electro-funk, and MORE FUNK STUFF! Thank you for this topic.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 2, 2010)

Early funk, when most of you were funkless.

The Rascals, with Buzz Feiten, and the Brecker Brothers, doing "Jungle Walk"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5xSuyXIdxE

.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 3, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Early funk, when most of you were funkless.
> 
> The Rascals, with Buzz Feiten, and the Brecker Brothers, doing "Jungle Walk"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5xSuyXIdxE
> ...



Wow, that was cool.... never heard that one before. Gotta love the Breckers! 

Thanks


----------



## BMOC (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, yeah. The music, the costumes, the dances, the funky zodiac signs. If it aint 70s funk, it's just an homage or tribute. James Brown, Parliament-Funkadelic and Boosty Collins. And don't forget Tower of Power, Ohio Players, Graham Central Station and Average White Band. 

James Brown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iIfYPyomO0

Graham Central Station
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMY-ZPqe1yo

Tower of Power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuFxXlWihJk

Ohio Players
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHLz5ZcVVLc


----------



## CaptianNegro (Aug 5, 2010)

Sly and the Family Stone!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkP5roFukKY
Too many great funkspirations to name but this thread is doing a fine job!


----------



## mango (Aug 16, 2010)

*Classic 80's synth pop funk!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvspTzixFoc


lol


*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this version even more than the original Bill Withers one....

Lighthouse Family- Ain't No Sunshine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r920QgrvfQU


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 1, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread....

Old track from a band called Ceccarelli, featuring former Santana lead vocalist Alex Ligertwood. Beginning of the track has a Tower of Power "What Is Hip?" feel to it, though it takes a jazz turn towards the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b9BjTP4WmM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2013)

Parliament- Flashlight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pGmRncLojQ


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2013)

Mary Jane Girls- In my House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCnIE5Evb-c


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 6, 2013)

Maceo Parker covering Sly Stone's "Sing A Simple Song"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPsDCFtd7tE


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 17, 2013)

Didn't start out that way, but....
Alice In Chains-Man In The Box(Funk Version) 

Oddly, this re-arranged cover version works fairly well.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 22, 2013)

As always, the incomparable James Brown "Give It Up Or Turn It Loose"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtRwb9vBrPM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 26, 2013)

Sylvester- Do You Wanna Funk?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip7b0S6Q3BU


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

*[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPf0YbXqDm0"]Mark Ronson - Uptown Funk ft. Bruno Mars[/ame]*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2015)

Thread Revival w00t w00t!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2015)

Wilson Pickett - Funky Broadway

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIuJH3qroDY[/ame]


a bit of funk and soul!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 17, 2015)

* Dazz Band - Let It Whip  *



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccvUstooIfw[/ame]


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2015)

Glad to see this thread is still alive!  

Here's a funky little ditty I wrote and recorded with my band... Enjoy! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvEb0iN3VzM[/ame]


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 17, 2015)

Chet Faker & Marcus Marr - "The Trouble With Us"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4QeS1MQJT4[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 18, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_a4wcQuq1Y[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2015)

Give Up the Funk


September


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Give Up the Funk
> 
> 
> September





Very nice!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQZELd7D9aU[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIkyaMzn1QE[/ame]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2017)

My heart swells every time this thread is bumped!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 15, 2018)

As a self-professed 'professor of funk,' I must take it upon myself to keep this thread alive. Here is a video for a song I wrote and recorded with a friend of mine not too long ago. It's got more of 60s soul/Motown vibe more than straight up funk perhaps, but it's still groovin'. Hope you enjoy!  

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpJXFKFIVkY[/ame]


----------



## Tracii (Feb 15, 2018)

The original Funkadelic with George Clinton I grew up on that as a kid.
Mothers Finest I have seen live a bunch of times and they started in the 70's and are still together making music.
They are the best of the 70's, funk/soul/heavy rock all rolled into one.


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 15, 2018)

Tracii said:


> The original Funkadelic with George Clinton I grew up on that as a kid.
> Mothers Finest I have seen live a bunch of times and they started in the 70's and are still together making music.
> They are the best of the 70's, funk/soul/heavy rock all rolled into one.



I saw George Clinton last summer play at Madison's Bratfest!


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 18, 2018)

Tracii said:


> The original Funkadelic with George Clinton I grew up on that as a kid.
> Mothers Finest I have seen live a bunch of times and they started in the 70's and are still together making music.
> They are the best of the 70's, funk/soul/heavy rock all rolled into one.



Nice! I actually got to open for P-Funk last spring in Boston. George is still tearing it up at age 76. I only hope I can have half as much energy as he does when I'm that age. 

Wow, Mother's Finest. Haven't heard anyone drop that name in ages! I loved their original version of "Love Chages", later made famous by Kashif and Meli'sa Morgan.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 18, 2018)

I thought I would also go ahead and share something I posted to Soundcloud not too long ago, if anyone is interested. It's a series I did called [skematiks]. The intention was to write, record and publish a short five or six song "album" every week. I had been writing so much at the time; I just felt as though I needed that outlet. It was fun, but after posting three of them I found myself unable to keep up. Maybe I will find the time again, but in the meantime check out what I've done so far - maybe you'll dig it. 

https://soundcloud.com/bigbenhillman/skematiks-chapter-one 

https://soundcloud.com/bigbenhillman/skematiks-chapter-two 

https://soundcloud.com/bigbenhillman/skematiks-chapter-three


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2018)

Mothers Finest have a face book page you should check it out,Jean Kennedy is still an awesome lady.
I was in a touring trash metal band back in the late 80's until 1995 so I got to see lots of big acts and work with a few. 
George Clinton I met in a WalMart of all places and it was like OMG I have to go talk to him. He was so nice and just a beautiful man.
George is the only mega star I freaked out when I saw him in person LOL.
Most of the stars I met it was hi how are you that kind of thing, they are just regular people after all so I treat them that way.
I dig your sound cloud clips well done.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for the tip on the Mother's Finest Facebook page, I started following - and also thanks for the complement on my tunes.  That's cool that you got work with so many cool artists during your tenure with the band, and how awesomely random to meet the King of all Funk at Walmart! lol I've gotten to work with a handful of big names myself, and I think the only time I ever really got "startstruck" is when I met Herbie Hancock. He's been my personal keyboard-hero since I was a kid, and I got to meet him backstage at Newport Jazz fest when I was about 24 or so years old - shaking like a leaf and babbling like a fool. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2020)

Bumping the funk thread with Funkytown- Gawd Im so clever!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 24, 2020)

I love funk music. Specially all that wonderful songs from 1978 to 1982!

This song made me feel decided to study music in 1981. Unfortunately, I don't have much talent for music. I always love the sound of the bass guitar. This is also in a subgenere named Italo-disco. Try It Out by Gino Soccio!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2020)

They really bring it in this video! This whole song is a celebration I always love!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2020)

I still miss Baby Girl- gone way too soon


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 24, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



It makes me remember a movie from Jet Li!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 24, 2020)

A little bit of 80s funk pop music!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 24, 2020)

More 80s funk pop!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 25, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I love funk music. Specially all that wonderful songs from 1978 to 1982!




Good call! Pretty much all of my most favorite records came out between 1976 and 1983. I dig a lot of music, like jazz from the 50s, Motown and classic rock from the 60s... but nothing beats that 70s and early 80s funk for me!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 25, 2020)

So glad to see the Funk Thread coming back alive! Thank you, Green Eyed Fairy for giving it a funky BUMP!  I'm just going to go ahead and post one of my most favorite funky anthems from back in the day..... You know I was rocking this in college when I was picking out my afro and getting ready to go out to the clubs!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 25, 2020)

One of the memories I wish to share with you is from time period of 1978 to 1982 is the one from my group of friends then.

Most of them lived in the same area of my grandmother's house. They all were members of marching band so we had in common our love to music.

I was the only one who hadn't any skill at a music instrument. I remember one of them brought this two records. Oh, what a night!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2020)

When I was a kid I had this cassette from K-Tel called "Electric Breakdance." It came with a poster that featured The New York City Breakers showing you step by step how to do their moves, and the first song on the tape was Jam On It. I think I was about ten years old when I got that tape for Christmas, and I was an electro-funk/hip-hop head from that day on! 



Colonial Warrior said:


>


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 26, 2020)

The ultimate cruisin' funk jam....



Doesn't matter what wheels you push.... throw this on and roll real slow, you ridin' like a BOSS!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2020)

Who doesn't love One More Shot? OMG



These guys MADE funk as far as Im concerned


----------



## Barrett (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 27, 2020)

Okay. Apparently, I've neglected to enlighten my fellow funksters with some forgotten gems. As a Doctor of Funk-a-nomics, I feel it is my duty to do so.Fat Back - I Like the Girls


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 27, 2020)

Bar Kays -


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 27, 2020)

GQ -


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 27, 2020)

LTD - Had to give you the really funky Soul Train Video on this one!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2020)

Let's not forget Forget Me Nots


And who doesn't love the message in this one about staying strong?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 28, 2020)

Heatwave -Ain't No Half Steppin'


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 28, 2020)

Brick - Ain't Gonna Hurt Nobody


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2020)

Oooh GEF! One of my favourites and one that brings back some happy memories.


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let's not forget Forget Me Nots


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Okay. Apparently, I've neglected to enlighten my fellow funksters with some forgotten gems. As a Doctor of Funk-a-nomics, I feel it is my duty to do so.Fat Back - I Like the Girls




YESSSS!!!!! Fatback Band was the jam.... and the bass on this one!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who doesn't love One More Shot? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> These guys MADE funk as far as Im concerned




I had this album on cassette when I was a kid and I pretty much wore it out.... so many good memories!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Brick - Ain't Gonna Hurt Nobody




I had this album on vinyl AND 8-track! I remember the 8-track busted (as they are known to do) and I searched for years to find another copy (back in the days before Amazon and streaming.) Found a vinyl copy at this old flea market where I used to pick up a lot of records - I was over the moon!!


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


>




I love everything that Chic did... but I want your love always stuck out to me, not only for the super tight groove, but for the brilliant use of the tubular bells/orchestra chimes. Such an unusual texture to throw into a pop/funk record, but they made it fit into the groove so seamlessly.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 29, 2020)

Prince - D.M.S.R


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 29, 2020)

Tom Brown - Funkin' For Jamaica


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Tom Brown - Funkin' For Jamaica


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 29, 2020)

LJ Rock said:


>



Nice one!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


>




Some of Kashif's finest production work right here! <3


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 29, 2020)

Another one of my favorites for this throwback Thursday!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 30, 2020)

Just... Funky!


----------



## Ilegalpat (Oct 30, 2020)

This song has my vote.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 30, 2020)

This is my favorite from the Brothers Johnson!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone just joining this thread who, like me, was not reading it all the way back from its start in 2008: do yourself a favor and go through the whole thing (at least to read it). It amazes me how many songs that are part of my musical DNA are classified as Funk that i’d never thought of categorizing that way—far too many to list.

Wish that there was some sort of database system for any of these music threads, to make it easy to see what was already posted. Searches don’t work in cases where the song title is embedded in the video but not typed out explicitly as text in the post—and once the post disappears from the hosting site, no one who comes along months or years later knows what was there.

Early around pages 1 & 2 there were several _mentions_ of The Meters, but no linked audio. Therefore, Sissy Strut:


----------



## Sonic Purity (Oct 30, 2020)

More on the hip-hop tip than straight-up funk, but i’ve seen how this thread’s roamed all over the place. Besides, Dre sez It’s Funky Enough — The D.O.C.:

(Still gives me goosebumps. Glad to have had the opportunity to transmit it all over the S.F. Bay Area back in the day.)


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 30, 2020)

This is a Japanese pop music classic from 1980. It originally was known as Firecracker but this version is known as Computer Game. It was played in some radio stations as it is. I still love it particularly for the sound effects of arcade games of the late 70s! For me it's Japanese funk!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 2, 2020)

It brought me back to my teenage years!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 2, 2020)

Colonial Warrior said:


> This is a Japanese pop music classic from 1980. It originally was known as Firecracker but this version is known as Computer Game. It was played in some radio stations as it is. I still love it particularly for the sound effects of arcade games of the late 70s! For me it's Japanese funk!


Oh no you didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE-THIS-SONG!!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 2, 2020)

Got one for ya! Munich Machine - Get on the Funk Train! Love the bass line on this.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 2, 2020)

Another favorite from my teenage years!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 2, 2020)

Since we seem to be on a train theme...


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2020)

Continuing the train theme....


----------



## Sonic Purity (Nov 2, 2020)

I’ve got all kinds of train songs, but no funk ones , so i’mma gonna derail the funk train set.

Cameo was mentioned earlier in this thread, but i don’t recall seeing my fave of theirs—another i used to love to spin. Here with clean audio and a very blurry video we have:
Alligator Woman — Cameo


 You’re a mess
I must confess
You make me hot
With what you’ve got
Your big behind
It makes me blind
Don’t take me gross
But you’re the most 

Yes, that last couplet got to me in a tingly way back in the day.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 3, 2020)

Or even...


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 5, 2020)

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 5, 2020)

Why did I wait so long for this one?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Purity (Nov 5, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Why did I wait so long for this one?



^ Gobsmacked



BigElectricKat said:


>



^ Have not even thought of that song, much less heard it, in 40 years. Made. My. Day.

Most of us currently active in this thread seem to have been around and into music inclusively spanning the late 1970s into the ’80s (and likely after and maybe before, but that’s outside the scope of this post), and thus will remember the Big Disco vs. Punk/New Wave Divide. We’ve heard a lot already from the more Disco side of Funk. Since i followed the latter path of that divide, thanks to reading a few days ago on Wikipedia, i learned that one of my favorite ever ever songs qualifies as avant-funk.

Also from 1980 (single; The Glitterhouse LP dropped in 1981), from the UK, Medium Medium performing Hungry, So Angry (which title suggests interesting things in a dom feedee intimate interpersonal relationship… maybe a theme song for same?)

Stereophonic high fidelity:


Monophonic, original 1980 or ’81 Cherry Red Records music video:


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 5, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> ^ Gobsmacked
> 
> 
> ^ Have not even thought of that song, much less heard it, in 40 years. Made. My. Day.
> ...



That's an interesting cut!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2020)

My girls love Dont stop the Music....since they were little. Their Dad always played it for them


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Nov 6, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


>




I love this!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 11, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kudos to Action Pif for that George Clinton mention......
> 
> Parliament- Flashlight
> 
> ...



Here ya go!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 15, 2020)

Good Monday morning to everyone!


----------



## Joker (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Purity (Nov 17, 2020)

Joker said:


>



 Like the song, but is it _funk?_
I may not be qualified to answer.

However, if that qualifies, then i’m no longer holding back on this, which authoritative sources say is blues rock, but sounds like it brings the funk to me. Experts here, what say you: is it funky enough to be in this thread?

Don’t Wanna Fight — Alabama Shakes
Funkier original (audio only):


Compelling live in-studio video:


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 21, 2020)

Have a nice Saturday morning to all of you!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 1, 2020)

This'll bring back memories, I bet.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 1, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> This'll bring back memories, I bet.



I have listened this on radio but never knew who done it. This brings me memories of WZAR 101 FM. Then a powerhouse of funk music. It's cool! Thanks for sharing, @BigElectricKat!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's one for ya!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 8, 2020)

Once again I am enjoying some of the old gems you all are posting here! Here's a couple rare jams that come to mind....


Kano - "Dance School"



Raydio - "When You're In Need of Love"


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't know if any of you are familiar with this internet radio station, but they play some pretty cool stuff. I've been a listener for years. It seemed like they were down for a little while, but recently I logged on and they're still jammin'! 









Traxx.FM Funk radio stream live and for free


Listen to Traxx.FM Funk internet radio online. Access the free radio live stream and discover more radio stations at one glance.




www.radio.net


----------



## Barrett (Dec 13, 2020)

The Spinners -- Rubberband Man


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

New favorite thread.. like comfort food of the 70s..


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 22, 2020)

One of my favorite groups from back in the day.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 15, 2021)

In a few minutes it will be Saturday! Have a nice day to everyone of you!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 3, 2021)

Another uncovered gem!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 14, 2021)

A nice Valentine's day to all of you!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 20, 2021)

It's Saturday night! I feel myself traveling into far space so lonely!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 12, 2021)

Cisco Kid by War


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 12, 2021)

Do Me Right by Dynasty


----------



## Christopher Hughes (Apr 20, 2021)

If your going to get down and funky you must.
Funkadelic - One Nation Under The Groove (Full Album)


----------



## Christopher Hughes (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 10, 2021)

A nice Saturday morning to everyone!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 24, 2021)

Star by Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 21, 2021)

Nothing else tells me it's Saturday morning like this!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 26, 2021)

Funk enthusiasts, you are gonna LOVE this one.


Rapper, Dapper, Snapper!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 1, 2021)

A pick-me-up for a slow hump day!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 1, 2021)

I think I'm on a roll today!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 1, 2021)

Need somebody to dance with today!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 1, 2021)

Do I have too much time on my hands or what?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2021)

Way back in the Funk Daze!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2021)

OMG! I am so pissed!

Haha! Found it anyway!


----------



## Tickleseeker (Sep 13, 2021)

*Apologies in advance for any repeated postings*


The Ohio Players
"Rollercoaster"


Prince/Mazarati
"100 MPH"


Kleer
"Tonight"
Listen to the band Guy, or DJ Quik for its sampled influence


Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnzgNAzquCw


Terence Trent D'arby-Sign your name
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1YkdCVg9Qs 

Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVTN5o9Kgu8


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 13, 2021)

@Tickleseeker Made me remember this one!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Sep 25, 2021)

Hair by Graham Central Station


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 3, 2021)

You and Me by Aurra.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 3, 2021)

Tossing and Turning by Windjammer


----------



## Tha66eus (Dec 5, 2021)

Ji


Violet_Beauregard said:


> OMG... Grrrreaaaaattttt song.... wow... I haven't thought of that song for YEARS........


Jimmy Castor Bertha Butt, George Clinton Do Fries Come With That Shake
Jimmy Spicer The Bubble Bunch


----------



## Tha66eus (Dec 5, 2021)

Jimmy Castor Bertha Butt
George Clinton Do Fries Come With That Shake?
Jimmy Spicer The Bubble Bunch


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 5, 2022)

Sing A Song by Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 5, 2022)

Fly Like An Eagle by Steve Miller Band


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 5, 2022)

Boogie Oogie Oogie by A Taste of Honey (One of the songs I love )


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 10, 2022)

Video Baby by The Earons


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 10, 2022)

I Want to Take You Higher - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 10, 2022)

Try It Out by Gino Soccio (This song made me try to study in a school of music for the first time. 

Unfortunately, I didn't well.)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 14, 2022)

Had the pleasure of seeing George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic in concert.
I'm the boring kid of my generation. But my music taste is top-tier.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 23, 2022)

My Simple Heart by Carol Douglas


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 10, 2022)

Computer Love by Zapp and Roger


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 17, 2022)

Hello my Funky Friends! 

I wanted to hip you all to a new project I am working on. I've started my own funk internet radio station called Funk 101. This is something I've wanted to do for a long time, and it's still a work in progress. I'm tweaking things as I go along, trying to make it sound as good as I can, but its still kind of in "beta mode." 

I'll post some updates as I make improvements, but if any of you are interested in being "beta listeners" here is the link: www.funk101.org 

Any feedback or comments are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 17, 2022)

LJ Rock said:


> Hello my Funky Friends!
> 
> I wanted to hip you all to a new project I am working on. I've started my own funk internet radio station called Funk 101. This is something I've wanted to do for a long time, and it's still a work in progress. I'm tweaking things as I go along, trying to make it sound as good as I can, but its still kind of in "beta mode."
> 
> ...



Nice project!


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 17, 2022)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice project!View attachment 152734


Thank you, bro! I have high hopes for the future of this station and what it can do for the greater good of the funk community. <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 17, 2022)

LJ Rock said:


> Hello my Funky Friends!
> 
> I wanted to hip you all to a new project I am working on. I've started my own funk internet radio station called Funk 101. This is something I've wanted to do for a long time, and it's still a work in progress. I'm tweaking things as I go along, trying to make it sound as good as I can, but its still kind of in "beta mode."
> 
> ...


You are amazing! I take it you are playing The Brothers Johnson?


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 18, 2022)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are amazing! I take it you are playing The Brothers Johnson?



you know it!


----------



## LJ Rock (Tuesday at 1:57 PM)

Just a little announcement to let you all know that you can now listen to my station FUNK 101 and any other Live365 station on your Roku TV, or any other smart TV service, such as Apple TV, etc. I have Roku, and it's pretty easy to listen to it on there. I can only assume it's just as easy on any of the other smart TV services.


----------

